# Ο "Στόλος της Ελευθερίας" χτυπήθηκε από τις Ισραηλινές δυνάμεις στα διεθνή ύδατα.



## Elsa (May 31, 2010)

(Επειδή δεν βλέπω να το βάζει ο Ζαζ)

Από το site της πρωτοβουλίας"Ένα καράβι για τη Γάζα":

Δελτίου Τύπου 
Τα ξημερώματα της Δευτέρας 31 Μαίου, στις 4:50, ειδικές δυνάμεις του ισραηλινού στρατού, επιβαίνοντας σε ελικόπτερα και φουσκωτά σκάφη επιτέθηκαν ενάντια στα σκάφη του Στόλου της Ελευθερίας, κάνοντας χρήση πραγματικών πυρών.
Το αποτέλεσμα της πειρατικής αυτής επίθεσης, που έγινε σε διεθνή χωρικά ύδατα, 80 ναυτικά μίλια μακριά από τις ακτές του Ισραήλ και της Γάζας, ήταν απροσδιόριστος αριθμός νεκρών (10 έχει παραδεχτεί μέχρι στιγμής ο ισραηλινός στρατός) και περισσότεροι από 30 τραυματίες, κυρίως στο τουρκικό σκάφος Mavi- Marmara.
Καταγγέλλουμε το κράτος-τρομοκράτη του Ισραήλ για μια ακόμη πράξη διεθνούς πειρατείας ενάντια σε πολίτες από τουλάχιστον 50 χώρες που μετέφεραν ανθρωπιστική βοήθεια στην πολιορκημένη Γάζα.
Η ελληνική κυβέρνηση όχι μόνο δεν έκανε τίποτα για να προστατεύσει τη ζωή και την ασφάλεια ελλήνων πολιτών που επέβαιναν σε σκάφη που έφεραν την ελληνική σημαία, αλλά συνεχίζει τις κοινές στρατιωτικές ασκήσεις με το Ισραήλ, την ίδια στιγμή που αυτό καταλαμβάνει ελληνικό έδαφος και κακοποιεί έλληνες πολίτες. Ελληνες επιβαίνοντες, μέλη της ελληνικής αποστολής και εκπρόσωποι της πρωτοβουλίας «Ένα Καράβι για την Γάζα» καλούσαν στο Υπουργείο Εξωτερικών και έβρισκαν τα τηλέφωνα κλειστά.
Απαιτούμε από την ελληνική κυβέρνηση:
-να ενεργήσει για την άμεση απελευθέρωση όλων των αιχμαλώτων και την επιστροφή των σκαφών του Στόλου της Ελευθερίας
-να κλείσει την πρεσβεία του Ισραήλ
-να σταματήσει τις ελληνοισραηλινές ασκήσεις, να διακόψει κάθε σχέση με το κράτος-τρομοκράτη.

Καλούμε σε συγκέντρωση διαμαρτυρίας σήμερα, στις 7μμ έξω από την ισραηλινή πρεσβεία.

Από το ίδιο site:

Ενημέρωση πρώτη ώρα 12:20

Τουλάχιστον 15 οι νεκροί ανακοίνωσε επίσημα ο ισραηλινός στρατός.Εώς και 19 νεκρούς αναφέρουν ανεπιβεβαίωτες πληροφορίες των πρακτορείων ειδήσεων.Πάνω απο 50 οι τραυματίες. Η ελληνική κυβέρνηση ακόμη και τώρα δηλώνει ότι δεν έχει πληροφόρηση,για την τύχη των απαχθέντων 37 μελών της ελληνικής αποστολής.

Ενημέρωση δεύτερη 12:31

Τα πλοία ρυμουλκούνται στο λιμάνι του Ασντοτ.Οι περισσότεροι απο 30 τραυματίες θα μεταφερθούν στο νοσοκομείο του Ashkalon. Iσραηλινοί φασίστες προσπαθούν να επιτεθούν στον ανταποκριτή του Al jazeera ατο Τελ-Αβίβ φωνάζοντάς του να πάει στη Γάζα."Κανένας Αραβας δεν θα μείνει στο Ισραήλ". Πανηγυρίζουν για την αρπαγή των πλοίων. (απο το Al Jazeera).

Και εδώ:

-TVΧS
-ΣΧΣ


----------



## SBE (May 31, 2010)

To τρίτο αίτημα βλέπω ότι ικανοποιήθηκε και προφανώς και το πρώτον είναι σε εξελιξη. 
Για το δευτερο, δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο έχει νόημα εφόσον προσπαθούμε το πρώτο. 

Το ζήτημα είναι ότι ούτως ή άλλως, υπάρχουν άλλα μέσα για να εμποδίσεις προσέγγιση- απόβαση κλπ, και συνήθως ξεκινάς από τα άλλα. Οπότε γιατί τώρα ξεκινάνε έτσι; Ίσως κάποιος υψηλόβαθμος να ονειρευόταν δόξες της δεκαετίας του '70, αλλά περισσότερο με αυτογκόλ μοιάζει.


----------



## Ambrose (May 31, 2010)

Είναι εφηβικές αντιδράσεις του τύπου "κλείσιμο της πρεσβείας" που με κάνουν να απεχθάνομαι την ερασιτεχνική πολιτική και τους μαθητευόμενους μάγους της αριστεράς, τις πορείες έξω από τις αμερικάνικες (και τις ισραηλινές) πρεσβείες και τα διαφόρου τύπου συνθήματα και παντιέρες. 

 «Αν φτάσει ο στολίσκος θα είναι νίκη και για τη Γάζα και για τους ακτιβιστές, αλλά και αν τον μπλοκάρουν πειρατές πάλι θα πρόκειται για νίκη, επειδή το Ισραήλ θα αντιμετωπίσει ένα πολιτικό σκάνδαλο διεθνών διαστάσεων», είπε προχθές ο πρωθυπουργός της Χαμάς, Ισμαήλ Χανίγιε."
http://www.enet.gr/?i=issue.el.home&date=31/05/2010&id=167870


----------



## Ambrose (May 31, 2010)

Και κάποια παραπάνω στοιχεία για τα παιχνίδια που παίζονται σ' αυτή την υπόθεση:

http://www.drougos.gr/?p=4714
http://skakistis.wordpress.com/2010/05/31/το-«παιχνίδι»-στη-γάζα/


----------



## anef (Jun 1, 2010)

@Ambrose: Τα παιχνίδια που μπορεί να παίζονται σ' αυτήν ή σε οποιαδήποτε άλλη υπόθεση δεν αλλάζει όμως τη στάση μας απέναντι στα ίδια τα γεγονότα. Για παράδειγμα, το Ισραήλ μπορεί να εκμεταλλεύεται με τον πιο άθλιο τρόπο το Ολοκαύτωμα για να νομιμοποιεί τα εγκλήματα που κάνει κατά των Παλαιστινίων, αυτό όμως σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν πρέπει εμείς να καταδικάζουμε το Ολοκαύτωμα. Έτσι, και η τουρκική κυβέρνηση και η αμερικάνικη και η ελληνική και οποιαδήποτε άλλη μπορεί να θέλει να εκμεταλλευτεί το γεγονός και να παίξει κάποιο παιχνίδι (η ελληνική κυβέρνηση προς το παρόν παίζει το δύσκολο και κοπιαστικό παιχνίδι της σιωπής). Το έγκλημα του Ισραήλ όμως παραμένει έγκλημα.

Απέναντι στις ανώριμες, εφηβικές και ερασιτεχνικές αντιδράσεις των μαθητευόμενων μάγων της αριστεράς, έχεις υποθέτω κάποια πιο σοβαρή, ώριμη και επαγγελματική αντίδραση να αντιπροτείνεις. Μπορείς να τη μοιραστείς μαζί μας;


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 1, 2010)

Να αντιπροτείνω τι; Το μη κλείσιμο της πρεσβείας του Ισραήλ στην Ελλάδα; Μα το γεγονός και μόνο ότι κάτι τέτοιο ζητήθηκε στα σοβαρά, μαζί με ανάκληση πρεσβευτών και τα σχετικά αποδεικνύει το λόγου το αληθές. Δηλαδή, αν οι άνθρωποι που τα λένε αυτά είχαν και την εξουσία να τα κάνουν, πού θα μας οδηγούσαν; Τρέμω μόνο και που το σκέφτομαι.

Όσο για τα εγκλήματα του Ισραήλ, εγώ δεν τα βλέπω μεμονωμένα, αλλά προσπαθώ να δω τη συνολική εικόνα (μαζί με τα εγκλήματα και τη στάση των Παλαιστίνιων και των ισλαμιστών εν γένει). Εν προκειμένω αυτό που βλέπω είναι ο αποκλεισμός της Γάζας από το Ισραήλ, όταν η Χαμάς αναλαμβάνει την εξουσία και χρησιμοποιεί τη λωρίδα της Γάζας για να εκτοξεύει ρουκέτες. Όπως έκαναν οι σιίτες του Λιβάνου μετά από παρότρυνση του σιιτικού Ιράν/Αχμαντινεντζάντ και όπως γίνεται εδώ και δεκαετίες όταν στο άκουσμα της λέξης Ισραήλ η απάντηση των ισλαμιστών είναι μία: _ολική καταστροφή_. Να βάλω στο μιξ τις ανθρώπινες ασπίδες, τα βιολογικά και χημικά όπλα που πάνε και κρύβουν σε σχολεία ή δεν ξέρω κι εγώ τι άλλο;

Και τα εγκλήματα του Ισραήλ τα βλέπω επίσης και με τρομάζουν οι ιδέες που έχουν μερικοί ότι είναι ο εκλεκτός λαός με ό,τι αυτό συνεπάγεται. Άρα, η αλήθεια είναι κάπου στη μέση και μερίδιο ευθύνης έχουν και οι δύο πλευρές και όχι μόνο η μία, όπως συστηματικά παρουσιάζεται στην Ελλάδα εδώ και δεκαετίες από τα μήντια και τους μαθητευόμενους μάγους της αριστεράς. Και η υστερία, οι πορείες και οι φανατισμοί ουδέποτε βοήθησαν κανέναν (πόσο μάλλον την ειρήνη).


----------



## anef (Jun 1, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Να αντιπροτείνω τι; Το μη κλείσιμο της πρεσβείας του Ισραήλ στην Ελλάδα; Μα το γεγονός και μόνο ότι κάτι τέτοιο ζητήθηκε στα σοβαρά, μαζί με ανάκληση πρεσβευτών και τα σχετικά αποδεικνύει το λόγου το αληθές. Δηλαδή, αν οι άνθρωποι που τα λένε αυτά είχαν και την εξουσία να τα κάνουν, πού θα μας οδηγούσαν; Τρέμω μόνο και που το σκέφτομαι.



Δεν καταλαβαίνω, η προσωρινή ανάκληση του ισραηλινού πρεσβευτή είναι κατάλληλη ενέργεια για κυρίαρχα κράτη όπως η Σουηδία, η Δανία, η Αυστρία και η Ισπανία, αλλά όχι για την Ελλάδα; Η πρότασή σου, λοιπόν, είναι η κλασική πρόταση της υπεύθυνης δεξιάς σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις: ας κάνουμε την πάπια, κι ας ταυτιστούμε με τον ισχυρό.



Ambrose said:


> Όσο για τα εγκλήματα του Ισραήλ, εγώ δεν τα βλέπω μεμονωμένα, αλλά προσπαθώ να δω τη συνολική εικόνα (μαζί με τα εγκλήματα και τη στάση των Παλαιστίνιων και των ισλαμιστών εν γένει). Εν προκειμένω αυτό που βλέπω είναι ο αποκλεισμός της Γάζας από το Ισραήλ, όταν η Χαμάς αναλαμβάνει την εξουσία και χρησιμοποιεί τη λωρίδα της Γάζας για να εκτοξεύει ρουκέτες.



Ενώ όλοι οι άλλοι βλέπουν τα εγκλήματα του Ισραήλ μεμονωμένα; Είναι μεμονωμένο γεγονός το ότι το Ισραήλ έχει επιβληθεί εδώ και 60 χρόνια με τη βία και την υποστήριξη των Αμερικανών στην περιοχή; Είναι μεμονωμένο γεγονός οι επιθέσεις σε άμαχους, σε παιδιά, σε καταυλισμούς προσφύγων, σε άλλα γειτονικά κράτη; Είναι μεμονωμένο γεγονός οι σφαγές στη Σάμπρα και Σατίλα; Είναι μεμονωμένο το γεγονός του τείχους που έχει χτιστεί στην Ιερουσαλήμ και έχει κάνει τους Παλαιστίνιους πρόσφυγες στην ίδια τους τη χώρα; Μεμονωμένος ο αποκλεισμός, η ανεργία, η φτώχια των Παλαιστινίων, η καταπάτηση των στοιχειωδών δικαιωμάτων τους; Παρεμπιπτόντως, κι επειδή ξέρω πόσο υπερασπίζεσαι τη δημοκρατία και την ελευθερία, η Χαμάς είναι εκλεγμένη πολιτική δύναμη από τους Παλαιστίνιους (άσχετα αν διαφωνούμε ή συμφωνούμε μαζί της). Εκλεγμένη. Και μπορεί να διαφωνώ με την τρομοκρατία της Χαμάς, δεν μπορώ όμως να την θεωρήσω εξίσου υπεύθυνη για το χάος στην περιοχή με την τρομοκρατία του Ισραήλ. Ακριβώς επειδή δεν βλέπω τα πράγματα μεμονωμένα.



Ambrose said:


> Άρα, η αλήθεια είναι κάπου στη μέση και μερίδιο ευθύνης έχουν και οι δύο πλευρές και όχι μόνο η μία, όπως συστηματικά παρουσιάζεται στην Ελλάδα εδώ και δεκαετίες από τα μήντια και τους μαθητευόμενους μάγους της αριστεράς. Και η υστερία, οι πορείες και οι φανατισμοί ουδέποτε βοήθησαν κανέναν (πόσο μάλλον την ειρήνη).



Κάπου στη μέση. Ο ένας επιτίθεται με όπλα τελευταίας τεχνολογίας εδώ και μερικές δεκαετίες με την υποστήριξη της υπερδύναμης Αμερικής, ο άλλος αμύνεται με σφεντόνες, πέτρες και τελευταία και με επιθέσεις αυτοκτονίας, αλλά η αλήθεια είναι κάπου στη μέση. Όπως στις δηλώσεις των Αμερικανών που συνιστούν ψυχραιμία και στις δύο πλευρές. Αυτή είναι δικαιοσύνη, όχι αστεία.


----------



## Elsa (Jun 2, 2010)

Μαρτυρίες από την συνέντευξη τύπου (1/6/2010) των πρώτων αιχμαλώτων του "Στόλου της Ελευθερίας" που επέστρεψαν στην Αθήνα και άλλα ντοκουμέντα:

http://e-dromos.gr/index.php?option=com_k2&view=item&id=1196:βίντεο-δηλώσεις&Itemid=46


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 2, 2010)

anef said:


> Δεν καταλαβαίνω, η προσωρινή ανάκληση του ισραηλινού πρεσβευτή είναι κατάλληλη ενέργεια για κυρίαρχα κράτη όπως η Σουηδία, η Δανία, η Αυστρία και η Ισπανία, αλλά όχι για την Ελλάδα;



Καταρχήν, επειδή κάποιος δεν δέχεται τις παιδαριώδεις αντιδράσεις της αριστεράς, αυτό δεν τον κάνει αυτομάτως δεξιό. Θες να πεις ότι αυτές οι χώρες ανακάλεσαν τους πρεσβευτές τους από το Ισραήλ; Και όχι, εν προκειμένω θα τη θεωρούσα γελοία μια τέτοια κίνηση εκ μέρους της Ελλάδας.



anef said:


> Ενώ όλοι οι άλλοι βλέπουν τα εγκλήματα του Ισραήλ μεμονωμένα;


Προφανώς. Όταν το μόνο που ακούς είναι για το "κακό" Ισραήλ και τα θύματα τους Παλαιστίνιους, καταλαβαίνεις για τι εμπάθεια μιλάμε. Και όχι, δεν είμαι Εβραίος, ούτε έχω εβραϊκή καταγωγή. 



anef said:


> Είναι μεμονωμένο γεγονός το ότι το Ισραήλ έχει επιβληθεί εδώ και 60 χρόνια με τη βία και την υποστήριξη των Αμερικανών στην περιοχή;



Μάλλον τα έχεις μπλέξει. Τα εδάφη παραχωρήθηκαν από την Βρετανία με βάση διεθνείς συμφωνίες, την Κοινωνία των Εθνών κλπ κλπ. Μεγάλη ιστορία, δεν αρμόζει σε αυτό το χώρο. 



anef said:


> Είναι μεμονωμένο γεγονός οι επιθέσεις σε άμαχους, σε παιδιά, σε καταυλισμούς προσφύγων, σε άλλα γειτονικά κράτη; Είναι μεμονωμένο γεγονός οι σφαγές στη Σάμπρα και Σατίλα; Είναι μεμονωμένο το γεγονός του τείχους που έχει χτιστεί στην Ιερουσαλήμ και έχει κάνει τους Παλαιστίνιους πρόσφυγες στην ίδια τους τη χώρα; Μεμονωμένος ο αποκλεισμός, η ανεργία, η φτώχια των Παλαιστινίων, η καταπάτηση των στοιχειωδών δικαιωμάτων τους; Παρεμπιπτόντως, κι επειδή ξέρω πόσο υπερασπίζεσαι τη δημοκρατία και την ελευθερία, η Χαμάς είναι εκλεγμένη πολιτική δύναμη από τους Παλαιστίνιους (άσχετα αν διαφωνούμε ή συμφωνούμε μαζί της). Εκλεγμένη. Και μπορεί να διαφωνώ με την τρομοκρατία της Χαμάς, δεν μπορώ όμως να την θεωρήσω εξίσου υπεύθυνη για το χάος στην περιοχή με την τρομοκρατία του Ισραήλ. Ακριβώς επειδή δεν βλέπω τα πράγματα μεμονωμένα.



Τώρα δεν βλέπω κανένα λόγο να αρχίσω να παραθέτω τα σχετικά για επιθέσεις αυτοκτονίας, ρουκέτες και όλα τα σχετικά που δέχεται το Ισραήλ από κάθε πλευρά. Γνωστά σε όλους. Τον πόλεμο τον κάνουνε και οι δύο, όχι μόνο ο ένας. Όταν αυτό συνειδητοποιηθεί από τους μαθητευόμενους μάγους, ίσως να αλλάξει λίγο και το κλίμα εδώ. Προς το παρόν, τι να λέμε; Όσο για τη Χαμάς, εκλεγμένη ή μη, αν θέλει πραγματικά να βοηθήσει την κατάσταση στην περιοχή, ας σταματήσει να πετάει ρουκέτες και ας κόψει τα περί ολοκληρωτικού αφανισμού του Ισραήλ. Και πού ξέρεις; Μπορεί κάποιος από την άλλη πλευρά να βρεθεί και ν' ακούσει. Υπενθυμίζω ότι από την ίδρυσή του Ισραήλ μέχρι σήμερα, η ύπαρξη του δεν έχει αναγνωριστεί από τους άραβες και τους ισλαμιστές, ενώ η μόνη τους απάντηση είναι ο αφανισμός.



anef said:


> Κάπου στη μέση. Ο ένας επιτίθεται με όπλα τελευταίας τεχνολογίας εδώ και μερικές δεκαετίες με την υποστήριξη της υπερδύναμης Αμερικής, ο άλλος αμύνεται με σφεντόνες, πέτρες και τελευταία και με επιθέσεις αυτοκτονίας, αλλά η αλήθεια είναι κάπου στη μέση. Όπως στις δηλώσεις των Αμερικανών που συνιστούν ψυχραιμία και στις δύο πλευρές. Αυτή είναι δικαιοσύνη, όχι αστεία.



Κι εσένα τι σε πειράζει αυτό anef, όταν οι ίδιοι οι ισλαμιστές το θεωρούν τιμή τους να αυτοκτονήσουν για τα πιστεύω τους (ενώ τις δυτικές ανησυχίες για τα δικαιώματα των παιδιών τις αντιμετωπίζουν μάλλον με χιούμορ) και εκπαιδεύουν τα παιδιά τους από μικρά να προετοιμάζονται για κάτι τέτοιο;


----------



## anef (Jun 2, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Προφανώς. Όταν το μόνο που ακούς είναι για το "κακό" Ισραήλ και τα θύματα τους Παλαιστίνιους, καταλαβαίνεις για τι εμπάθεια μιλάμε. Και όχι, δεν είμαι Εβραίος, ούτε έχω εβραϊκή καταγωγή.



«Μάλλον τα έχεις μπλέξει». Το κακό Ισραήλ δεν είναι «κακό» επειδή κατοικείται από Εβραίους, αλλά επειδή, ιστορικά, όχι από την κακή του φύση, δεν δέχεται ότι σ' αυτή τη γη υπάρχουν και κάποιοι άλλοι κάτοικοι που, τι να κάνουμε, δεν αυτοκτόνησαν ομαδικώς όταν οι Βρετανοί και η Κοινωνία των Εθνών αποφάσισαν να ιδρύσουν το κράτος του Ισραήλ. Δεν ταυτίζω την εβραϊκότητα με το κράτος του Ισραήλ (αν και φαίνεται πως οι επίσημες κοινότητες των απανταχού Εβραίων κάνουν ό,τι είναι δυνατόν γι' αυτό, όταν δεν διαμαρτύρονται για τα εγκλήματα του Ισραήλ).



Ambrose said:


> Μάλλον τα έχεις μπλέξει. Τα εδάφη παραχωρήθηκαν από την Βρετανία με βάση διεθνείς συμφωνίες, την Κοινωνία των Εθνών κλπ κλπ. Μεγάλη ιστορία, δεν αρμόζει σε αυτό το χώρο.



Μ' αρέσουν τα μαθήματα ιστορίας. Τα εδάφη που παραχωρήθηκαν από τη Βρετανία, οι Βρετανοί τα κληρονόμησαν απ' τη γιαγιά τους; Δεν ήταν κατεχόμενα εδάφη; Α, ναι, και μια λεπτομέρεια. Σύμφωνα με τις διενθείς συμφωνίες η λωρίδα της Γάζας, η Δυτική Όχθη και η ανατολική Ιερουσαλήμ ΔΕΝ ήταν εδάφη του Ισραήλ, αλλά των Παλαιστινίων. Το Ισραήλ τα κατέχει παράνομα μετά τον πόλεμο του 1967.



Ambrose said:


> Τώρα δεν βλέπω κανένα λόγο να αρχίσω να παραθέτω τα σχετικά για επιθέσεις αυτοκτονίας, ρουκέτες και όλα τα σχετικά που δέχεται το Ισραήλ από κάθε πλευρά. Γνωστά σε όλους. Τον πόλεμο τον κάνουνε και οι δύο, όχι μόνο ο ένας.



Δεν έχεις ακούσει, υποθέτω, για πολέμους όπου το ένα μέρος επιτίθεται και το άλλο αμύνεται; Η Χαμάς δημιουργήθηκε τέλη του '80 αν δεν κάνω λάθος. Οι Παλαιστίνιοι τις πρώτες δεκαετίες αμύνονταν με σφεντόνες και πέτρες και δυστυχώς κανένας δεν άκουγε από την άλλη πλευρά. Γνωστά σε όλους;

Εδώ το ΔΣ του Free Gaza Movement που διοργάνωσε την αποστολή και προφανώς εξυπηρετεί τα μυστικά σχέδια του Ερντογάν.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 2, 2010)

anef said:


> «Μάλλον τα έχεις μπλέξει». Το κακό Ισραήλ δεν είναι «κακό» επειδή κατοικείται από Εβραίους, αλλά επειδή, ιστορικά, όχι από την κακή του φύση, δεν δέχεται ότι σ' αυτή τη γη υπάρχουν και κάποιοι άλλοι κάτοικοι που, τι να κάνουμε, δεν αυτοκτόνησαν ομαδικώς



Τι σύμπτωση! Το ίδιο ακριβώς θα μπορούσα να πω κι εγώ για τους ισλαμιστές. Κι επειδή δεν είσαι διατεθειμένη να αναγνωρίσεις στοιχειώδη, αντικειμενικά δεδομένα, παρά εμμένεις στη γνωστή θέση "κακό Ισραήλ, γιατί πήγες εκεί, γιατί υπάρχεις;", εγώ δεν πρόκειται να συνεχίσω αυτή τη συζήτηση. Στα όσα δε, σου έχω αναφέρει ως προς τη στάση των Παλαιστινίων και των ισλαμιστών απέναντι στο Ισραήλ, εσύ πολύ βολικά τα χώνεις κάτω από το χαλάκι. Οπότε, τι να λέμε; Η απάντηση της αριστεράς απέναντι στην ύπαρξη του Ισραήλ ποια ακριβώς είναι; Δικαιούται να υπάρχει ή όχι; Και τι προτείνει πέρα από το κλείσιμο πρεσβειών και άλλες υστερίες;

Οι Παλαιστίνιοι αμύνονταν με σφεντόνες και πέτρες; Όχι με βιολογικά και χημικά; Ενδιαφέρον. Αστικός μύθος ή πραγματικότητα; Δεν γνωρίζω. Αυτό που γνωρίζω όμως είναι ότι ποτέ δεν δέχτηκαν τους Εβραίους που εποίκιζαν την περιοχή, κι αυτό από τα τέλη του 19ου αιώνα και πολύ πριν ιδρυθεί οποιοδήποτε Ισραήλ. Οπότε τι να λέμε τώρα;


----------



## anef (Jun 2, 2010)

Ambrose, πραγματικά δεν θέλω να απαντήσω με τέτοιους όρους (είπα ποτέ εγώ ότι κακώς υπάρχει το Ισραήλ; ). Δεν θέλω να εξισώσω τη βία του κράτους του Ισραήλ με τη βία της Χαμάς, όχι γιατί έχω κάτι εναντίον των Εβραίων (ούτε καν εναντίον των Ισραηλινών, υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που αντιστέκονται και αντιδρούν στην πολιτική της χώρας τους), ούτε γιατί μου αρέσουν οι ρουκέτες της Χαμάς, αλλά καθαρά για λόγους που έχουν να κάνουν με την ιστορία της περιοχής. Έχω διαβάσει αρκετά γι' αυτή την ιστορία ώστε να δικαιούμαι να εκφράζω τα συμπεράσματά μου με αρκετή αυτοπεποίθηση. Διαφωνείς. Εντάξει, δεν έγινε τίποτα. Πάμε παρακάτω.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 2, 2010)

Αντιλαμβάνομαι αυτό που λες και παλιά πίστευα κι εγώ κάτι ανάλογο: φαντάσου πόσο τραγική είναι η κατάσταση των Παλαιστινίων που το μόνο που τους μένει ως μέσο άμυνας, είναι οι επιθέσεις αυτοκτονίας. Ώσπου άρχισα κάποια στιγμή να αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι δεν είναι ακριβώς έτσι. Ναι, υπάρχει ένα πολύ άσχημο ιστορικό στην περιοχή, ναι το Ισραήλ έχει σκοτώσει, κάψει, δολοφονήσει. Εγώ δεν είπα ποτέ ότι είναι άγιοι. Σκέψου μια γάτα που πας και την πετάς σε ένα λάκο με σκυλιά. Κάπως έτσι θα είναι και το Ισραήλ, γιατί από παντού γειτονεύει με εχθρικές προς αυτό δυνάμεις. Αλλά εμμένω στα πολύ βασικά ζητήματα που είναι -πιστεύω- στη ρίζα του προβλήματος: την αναγνώριση εκ μέρους των Αράβων και του Ιράν του δικαιώματός του να υπάρχει (που δεν έχει γίνει ποτέ). Αν γίνει αυτό, τότε πιστεύω ότι πολλά μπορούν να γίνουν και να ξεκινήσει η διαδικασία αποκατάστασης της ειρήνης.


----------



## Costas (Jun 5, 2010)

Εδώ μια εξιστόρηση του ρεσάλτου από την NYT, που αντιστοιχεί στο πώς φαντάζομαι πως έγιναν τα πράγματα, και τι παίζεται (πολλά και ταυτοχρόνως).


----------



## nickel (Jun 5, 2010)

Cool!

Και η κυνική λεπτομέρεια, από τον σημερινό Μιχαηλίδη:

10.000 με 20.000 οι ακυρώσεις στις αφίξεις Ισραηλινών τουριστών στην Τουρκία, μετά την επιδρομή των κομάντος στα πλοία που μετέφεραν ανθρωπιστική βοήθεια στη Γάζα, σύμφωνα με τον υπουργό Τουρισμού Ερτογρούλ Γκιουνάι. Σε πάνω από 70.000 τις ανεβάζει ο πρόεδρος των Τουρκικών Ταξιδιωτικών Πρακτορείων, Μπασαράν Ουλουσόι.

Ωφελημένες, Ρόδος και Κύπρος, σύμφωνα με τον τουρκικό Τύπο. ​


----------



## Elsa (Jun 5, 2010)

Η αυτοάμυνα, σύμφωνα με τον ισραηλινό στρατό:
(από το TVXS)
_
Τριάντα φορές πυροβολήθηκαν οι 9 Τούρκοι ακτιβιστές του «Στόλου της Ελευθερίας»

Πέντε ημέρες μετά την αιματηρή επίθεση του ισραηλινού στρατού κατά των ακτιβιστών του «Στόλου της Ελευθερίας», τα αποτελέσματα της νεκροψίας έδειξαν ότι οι 9 νεκροί Τούρκοι πυροβολήθηκαν συνολικά 30 φορές και πέντε πέθαναν από τραύματα που προκλήθηκαν από βολές πυροβόλου στο κεφάλι.

Τα αποτελέσματα της νεκροψίας έδειξαν πως οι περισσότεροι άνδρες κτυπήθηκαν με σφαίρες των 9mm, πολλές από τις οποίες ρίφθηκαν από κοντινή απόσταση, σύμφωνα με τη βρετανική εφημερίδα Guardian, επικαλούμενη τον Γιαλτσίν Μπουγιούκ, αντιπρόεδρο του τουρκικού συμβουλίου ιατροδικαστικής που διενήργησε τις νεκροψίες την Παρασκευή.

Τα αποτελέσματα έδειξαν πως ένας 60χρονος, ο Ιμπραχίμ Μπιλγκέν, πυροβολήθηκε τέσσερις φορές στον κρόταφο, στο στήθος, στο γοφό και στην πλάτη, ανέφερε ο Guardian. Ένας 19χρονος, με το όνομα Φουλκάν Ντογκάν, ο οποίος έχει επίσης αμερικανική υπηκοότητα, πυροβολήθηκε πέντε φορές από απόσταση μικρότερη των 45 εκατοστών, στο πρόσωπο, στο πίσω μέρος του κεφαλιού, δύο στο πόδι και μία στην πλάτη. Άλλοι δύο άνδρες πυροβολήθηκαν τέσσερις φορές, Πέντε από εκείνους που σκοτώθηκαν πυροβολήθηκαν είτε στο πίσω μέρος του κεφαλιού είτε στην πλάτη, δήλωσε ο Μπουγιούκ, πάντα σύμφωνα με τον Guardian.

Εκτός από όσους σκοτώθηκαν, άλλοι 48 έφεραν τραύματα από πυροβόλο και έξι ακτιβιστών εξακολουθεί να αγνοείται η τύχη, πρόσθεσε.

Το Ισραήλ δήλωσε πως τα πολλαπλά τραύματα από βολές πυροβόλου δεν σημαίνουν ότι οι πυροβολισμοί ρίφθηκαν για άλλο λόγο εκτός από εκείνον της αυτοάμυνας._

Το ίδιο θέμα, από τον Guardian, εδώ.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 5, 2010)

Αυτό όντως δεν σημαίνει κάτι. Μάλλον πανικό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 5, 2010)

Israel diverts Gaza aid ship Rachel Corrie to Ashdod

από το ΒΒC


----------



## daeman (Jun 5, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Αυτό όντως δεν σημαίνει κάτι. Μάλλον πανικό.


 
Πανικό; Ο πυροβολισμός στον κρόταφο; Οι πέντε σφαίρες από απόσταση μικρότερη από 45 εκατοστά;

Ούτε να φανταστώ δεν θέλω πώς θα ήταν η εν ψυχρώ επίθεση.

Αν και αυτό με τον κρόταφο μάλλον αυτοκτονία μου θυμίζει. Μήπως (τους) αυτοκτόνησαν;


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 5, 2010)

daeman said:


> Πανικό; Ο πυροβολισμός στον κρόταφο; Οι πέντε σφαίρες από απόσταση μικρότερη από 45 εκατοστά;
> 
> Ούτε να φανταστώ δεν θέλω πώς θα ήταν η εν ψυχρώ επίθεση.
> 
> Αν και αυτό με τον κρόταφο μάλλον αυτοκτονία μου θυμίζει. Μήπως (τους) αυτοκτόνησαν;



Εγώ αυτό καταλαβαίνω. Σφαίρες δεξιά κι αριστερά σε συμπλοκή πανικού. Εν ψυχρώ από 45 εκατοστά δεν γίνεται πάντως.


----------



## daeman (Jun 5, 2010)

ΟΚ, σέβομαι τη γνώμη σου. 

Για να φάει πέντε σφαίρες σε συμπλοκή πανικού, πάντως, πρέπει να ήταν πάρα πολύ άτυχος ο 19χρονος.

Αλλά θα ήθελα να μάθω γιατί δεν γίνεται εν ψυχρώ επίθεση από 45 εκατοστά, αν θέλεις να μου απαντήσεις, βέβαια.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 5, 2010)

Όσον αφορά τις πέντε σφαίρες, εξαρτάται τι όπλα χρησιμοποιήθηκαν και από ποιούς τις έφαγε. Όσον αφορά τις εν ψυχρώ εκτελέσεις, αυτές γίνονται εξ αποστάσεως, ώστε ο στόχος να είναι διακριτός και ο εκτελεστής να μην κινδυνεύει από κάποια αντίδραση εκ μέρους του στόχου. Όταν πέφτουν σφαίρες από κοντά, αυτό υποδεικνύει σωματική συμπλοκή. 

Φυσικά, όλα αυτά που συζητάμε είναι υποθετικά. Δεν είμασταν εκεί και δεν μπορούμε να ξέρουμε. Αλλά η γενική εικόνα που αποκόμισα διαβάζοντας το εν λόγω άρθρο, ήταν αυτή.


----------



## daeman (Jun 5, 2010)

Δεν μίλησα για εν ψυχρώ εκτέλεση, αλλά για εν ψυχρώ επίθεση. Σ' ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση, πάντως.


Ambrose said:


> [...]Φυσικά, όλα αυτά που συζητάμε είναι υποθετικά. Δεν είμασταν εκεί και δεν μπορούμε να ξέρουμε. [...]


 
Αυτό είναι το μόνο σίγουρο. Γι' αυτό το συζητάμε, άλλωστε. Αν ξέραμε, δεν θα συζητούσαμε, θα δηλώναμε αυτό που είδαμε. 
Τεσπά, ας μην το κουράσουμε άλλο και γεμίσει το νήμα forensic conjectures.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 5, 2010)

daeman said:


> Δεν μίλησα για εν ψυχρώ εκτέλεση, αλλά για εν ψυχρώ επίθεση. Σ' ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση, πάντως.



Δηλαδή ποια είναι η διαφορά και πώς σχετίζεται με τις πέντες σφαίρες και το εξ επαφής (σχεδόν); Αν θέλεις, απαντάς.


----------



## daeman (Jun 5, 2010)

Βιαστικά κι επιγραμματικά, άλλο εκτέλεση κι άλλο επίθεση, δεν συμφωνείς;

Θα ήθελα να το συζητήσουμε γιατί είναι ενδιαφέρον, αλλά τώρα δεν προλαβαίνω, με κυνηγάει η δουλειά που έχω παραμελήσει πάρα πολύ σήμερα, όλη μέρα εδώ.
Will you please accept a raincheck? :)


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 5, 2010)

daeman said:


> Will you please accept a raincheck? :)



Sure, no problem. Daylight come and me wan’ go home... :)


----------



## anef (Jun 5, 2010)

daeman said:


> Αν ξέραμε, δεν θα συζητούσαμε, θα δηλώναμε αυτό που είδαμε.



Θα δηλώναμε αυτό που είδαμε, όπως τα λες daeman, αλλά πώς να δούμε αφού τα δεκάδες βίντεο που τραβήχτηκαν, και οι φωτογραφίες, και όλο το υλικό, κατασχέθηκαν από τους Ισραηλινούς. Κρίμα, γιατί αν μας το έδειχναν θα βλέπαμε κι εμείς με τα μάτια μας αυτό που διηγήθηκε ο δημοσιογράφος του ΣΚΑΪ, ότι δηλαδή είδε μπροστά στα μάτια του ισραηλινό στρατιώτη να σκοτώνει εν ψυχρώ Τούρκο που κρατούσε λευκή σημαία. Θα βλέπαμε με τα μάτια μας πώς ο εκπαιδευμένος Ισραηλινός στρατιώτης, οπλισμένος σαν αστακός, τρέμει μήπως πεταχτεί καμιά ρουκέτα απ' τη λευκή σημαία. Αλλά φυσικά, δεν ξέρουμε. Μπορεί κι ο δημοσιογράφος του ΣΚΑΪ να είναι κανένα μέλος τρομοκρατικής οργάνωσης. 

Επίσης, θα'θελα πολύ να ξέρω: η ΝYT γιατί δεν έστειλε κανέναν δημοσιογράφο πάνω σε καράβι, αντί να τους βάζει να στέλνουν ανταποκρίσεις απ' το Ισραήλ, την Κωνσταντινούπολη, κλπ. Επίσης, θα'θελα πολύ να μάθω τι εξήγηση δίνει η ίδια εφημερίδα στο ερώτημα που θέτει στο τέλος. Με την απορία θα μείνουμε.


----------



## anef (Jun 5, 2010)

Μερικά στοιχεία για τη σημερινή κατάσταση στη Γάζα, από την Guardian.

*Gaza's markets of unaffordable goods conceal reality of people under siege
Daily struggles of Gazans contradict Israeli claims that aid flotilla's mission was redundant as there is no humanitarian crisis*
...
Τhe piles of food in the markets – fruit, vegetables, nuts, sweets even live rabbits – are unaffordable to most in the strip and obscure a complex picture of rising poverty, a parallel economy, and brewing anger among Gazans at the micro-control that Israel exerts over their daily lives.
What is allowed in and what is denied is ever-changing according to mystifying and capricious criteria. To Gazans it is hard to understand why coriander is banned but cinnamon is allowed, why children are denied toys and car owners spare parts.
"Two weeks ago they stopped coffee beans," says Raed Fatouh, who co-ordinates with the Israelis on the crossing points. "I called them, and they said they couldn't allow in beans, only ground coffee."
The reason, he said, was that beans require grinding and that could be categorised as an industrial process.
"It's the same with butter. If it comes in a 20kg slab they won't allow it because it needs to be cut up. But they will allow in small packets of butter. They won't let anything in that could provide work for a small business."
Basic food aid is permitted. Eight in 10 Gazans are dependent on aid, and the distribution points around Gaza City were this week doing considerably brisker business than grocery stores.
...
Gaza in figures
• Unemployment is at 44%
• Eight out of 10 Gazans are dependent on aid
• The number of people defined as the "abject poor" (unable to feed themselves or their families) has increased from 100,000 to 300,000 in past 12 months
• GDP per capita fell from $2,500 (£1,718) in 1998/99 to $600 last year
• An estimated 20,000 people work in the tunnels industry
• Oxfam estimates that last week 631 trucks of carrying humanitarian supplies were permitted entry – 22% of the weekly average (2,807 truckloads) before Israel's blockade
• Last week 871 tonnes of cooking gas reportedly entered Gaza, half of the normal weekly level
• 1,063m litres of industrial fuel were delivered that week for Gaza's power plant – only 30% of the 3.5m litres needed weekly.

Όλο το άρθρο εδώ.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 6, 2010)

anef said:


> Θα δηλώναμε αυτό που είδαμε, όπως τα λες daeman, αλλά πώς να δούμε αφού τα δεκάδες βίντεο που τραβήχτηκαν, και οι φωτογραφίες, και όλο το υλικό, κατασχέθηκαν από τους Ισραηλινούς. Κρίμα, γιατί αν μας το έδειχναν θα βλέπαμε κι εμείς με τα μάτια μας αυτό που διηγήθηκε ο δημοσιογράφος του ΣΚΑΪ, ότι δηλαδή είδε μπροστά στα μάτια του ισραηλινό στρατιώτη να σκοτώνει εν ψυχρώ Τούρκο που κρατούσε λευκή σημαία. Θα βλέπαμε με τα μάτια μας πώς ο εκπαιδευμένος Ισραηλινός στρατιώτης, οπλισμένος σαν αστακός, τρέμει μήπως πεταχτεί καμιά ρουκέτα απ' τη λευκή σημαία. Αλλά φυσικά, δεν ξέρουμε. Μπορεί κι ο δημοσιογράφος του ΣΚΑΪ να είναι κανένα μέλος τρομοκρατικής οργάνωσης.



Μυθιστορηματικό. Αυτός ο δημοσιογράφος δεν είναι ο ίδιος δημοσιογράφος (Άρης Χατζηστεφάνου) που συμμετέχοντας σε αποστολή με πολιτικό σκοπό, στη συνέχεια μπήκε φυλακή από τους Ισραηλινούς για να δικαστεί; Και που συνεχάρη τη στάση της Τουρκίας γιατί τους βοήθησε; Και που καταδίκασε την Ελλάδα και την Ελληνική κυβέρνηση γιατί έκανε αυτό που θεωρούσε αυτός ως καταδικαστέα φιλοισραηλινή πολιτική; Τι να πει κανείς και τι να πιστέψει. 

Προφανώς, δεν είμασταν εκεί, οπότε κανείς από εμάς δεν μπορεί να εκφέρει αντικειμενική γνώμη (που και εκεί να ήταν και πάλι δεν θα μπορούσε, εκτός κι αν έβλεπε τα πάντα ταυτόχρονα απ΄τον αέρα). Αλλά επειδή έχω μάθει να μην πιστεύω ό,τι ακούω δεξιά κι αριστερά κι επειδή και σε δικαστήριο να πας, μια μαρτυρία και δύο δεν σημαίνουν τίποτα, θα μου επιτρέψεις να κρατήσω μικρό καλάθι. Μπορεί βέβαια τα γεγονότα να είναι όπως τα λέει ο άνθρωπος (αν αφαιρέσεις βέβαια τα διάφορα υποκειμενικά φίλτρα που βάζει και που προδίδουν τις καταβολές του). Και πιθανόν να είναι, γιατί οι στρατιωτικές επιχειρήσεις είναι στρατιωτικές επιχειρήσεις. Αλλά και πάλι δεν καταλαβαίνω -απ΄ αυτά που λέει- τι ήταν αυτό που έβαλε τη φωτιά. Γιατί ναι μεν, τα πράγματα ήταν τεταμμένα και ο τόπος μύριζε μπαρούτι έτοιμο να εκραγεί, αλλά σε κάθε περίπτωση χρειάζεται μια σπίθα για να γίνει το μπουμ. Ποια ήταν αυτή;

Εδώ η συνέντευξη για όποιον θέλει να ακούσει και να βγάλει γνώμη για τον εαυτό του.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 6, 2010)

Κι εδώ άλλη μια μαρτυρία από Καναδό για τα όσα συνέβησαν. Όντως, οι Ισραηλινοί άνοιξαν πρώτοι πυρ σύμφωνα μ' αυτό το μάρτυρα, αλλά η αλληλουχία των γεγονότων είναι αποκαλυπτική:

http://www.sott.net/articles/show/2...iscriminately-machine-gunned-from-helicopters


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 6, 2010)

Και μια πολύ ανησυχητική φήμη.
_
"Ανησυχία στη διεθνή κοινότητα έχει προκαλέσει δημοσίευμα λιβανέζικης εφημερίδας, της Αλ Μουστακμπάλ, σύμφωνα με το οποίο ο Τούρκος πρωθυπουργός, Ρετζέπ Ταγίπ Ερντογάν εξετάζει το ενδεχόμενο να μεταβεί στη Γάζα, ζητώντας μάλιστα από το τουρκικό Πολεμικό Ναυτικό να συνοδεύσει την επόμενη ανθρωπιστική νηοπομπή προς τα παλαιστινιακά εδάφη."_


----------



## Costas (Jun 6, 2010)

Elsa said:


> Η αυτοάμυνα, σύμφωνα με τον ισραηλινό στρατό


Ε ναι, "αυτοάμυνα" όπως την εννοούσε η Βέρμαχτ, λόγου χάρη: που είχε τις γνωστές ταρίφες αντιποίνων.



anef said:


> ότι δηλαδή είδε μπροστά στα μάτια του ισραηλινό στρατιώτη να σκοτώνει εν ψυχρώ Τούρκο που κρατούσε λευκή σημαία.


Είπαμε, αν θες το κεφάλι σου, δεν δίνεις την παραμικρή αφορμή. Ο ισραηλινός στρατός έχει δείξει προ πολλού πώς αντιδρά. Όρα και Rachel Corrie. Είναι χαρακτηριστική η αντίδραση του Τούρκου γιατρού, στο άρθρο της ΝΥΤ, στις καυχησιολογίες του νεαρού Τούρκου. Ή μήπως κι ο γιατρός δεν ήταν πάνω στο καράβι; Έχουμε εδώ το ίδιο πρόβλημα: κάποιοι, είτε εσκεμμένα είτε απερίσκεπτα είτε χάνοντας την ψυχραιμία τους (κατανοητό αλλά ολέθριο), τόλμησαν να αντιδράσουν στο κτήνος. Και το κτήνος μίλησε. Το θέμα είναι: πέρα από το να καταδικάσουμε το κτήνος, που το ξέρουμε πως είναι κτήνος, βγαίνει κάποιο άλλο συμπέρασμα για όσους θέλουν να συμμετέχουν σε τέτοιες επιχειρήσεις μα όχι να επιστρέφουν μέσα σ' ένα φέρετρο; Το ίδιο ακριβώς με προβλημάτισε στους θανάτους της Μαρφίν: πέρα από το να καταδικάσουμε τους δολοφόνους, μπορούμε να βγάλουμε κάποιο συμπέρασμα για το πώς να προστατεύονται οι εργαζόμενοι της ζώνης του πυρός; Αυτό θεωρήθηκε συχωροχάρτι στους δολοφόνους... Έτσι και τώρα, αυτά που γράφω μπορεί από κάποιους να θεωρηθούν συχωροχάρτι στον ισραηλινό στρατό...



anef said:


> Επίσης, θα'θελα πολύ να μάθω τι εξήγηση δίνει η ίδια εφημερίδα στο ερώτημα που θέτει στο τέλος. Με την απορία θα μείνουμε.


Ποιο ερώτημα;



anef said:


> Μερικά στοιχεία για τη σημερινή κατάσταση στη Γάζα, από την Guardian.


Το γκέτο της Βαρσοβίας έγινε γκέτο της Γάζας.

Ωστόσο, πέρα από την ηθική αγανάκτηση, παραμένει το κεντρικό πολιτικό ερώτημα: αν ονειρευτούμε (γιατί περί ονείρου πρόκειται) ότι το Ισραήλ λέει "δεχτείτε το δικαίωμά μας να έχουμε δικό μας κράτος, χωρίς επιστροφή των προσφύγων του '48, και _ταυτόχρονα_ εμείς αποχωρούμε απ' όλα τα εδάφη που κατακτήσαμε το 1967", η απάντηση της Χαμάς ποια θα ήταν;
Όσο για τις κραυγές του Ερντογάν περί κρατικής τρομοκρατίας, τι να πεις... Μιλάνε κι οι Τούρκοι για κρατική τρομοκρατία! μιλάνε κι οι Τούρκοι για εκτελέσεις αμάχων! μιλάνε κι οι Τούρκοι για απηνείς διώξεις εναντίον άλλων λαών μέσα στη χώρα τους ή σε κατεχόμενα εδάφη... Χα! Πόσα χρόνια έχουν περάσει από τότε που κάτι Τούρκοι στρατιώτες σκότωσαν πολίτες επειδή τόλμησαν να σκαρφαλώσουν σ' έναν ιστό σημαίας; Μέγα έγκλημα, μα την αλήθεια! Πόσα χρόνια διαρκεί η κατοχή της Κύπρου; Πόσα χρόνια διαρκεί η εξόντωση του ελληνικού στοιχείου στην Τουρκία; Πόσα χρόνια σφάζουν Κούρδους, κυνηγάνε Αρμένηδες, ξεκληρίζουν Ρωμιούς, εκτελούν δημοσιογράφους; Η Τουρκία έγινε αίφνης θιασώτις των ανθρώπινων δικαιωμάτων; Όταν βλέπω το τουρκικό κράτος να χρησιμοποιεί τους θανάτους των ακτιβιστών για να προωθήσει τις γεωπολιτικές του επιλογές, κουμπώνομαι διπλά και τρίδιπλα, και δεν μπορώ απλώς να καταδικάσω τη βαρβαρότητα του Ισραήλ, δεν μπορώ να κλείσω τα μάτια στην πλεκτάνη που εξυφαίνεται, στην εργαλειοποίηση των θανάτων. Άραγε ποια είναι η θέση των τουρκικών αριστερών μη ισλαμιστικών οργανώσεων για όλ' αυτά;

Βεβαίως έχουν δικαίωμα και οι Τούρκοι και οι πάντες να είναι ακτιβιστές, αλλά πας ακτιβιστής δεν μου είναι αυτομάτως και συμπαθής, πας πολέμιος του αποκλεισμού της Γάζας δεν μου είναι αυτομάτως και ομοϊδεάτης. Η σύνθεση του ΔΣ του Free Gaza Movement δεν μου λέει και πολλά για το προφίλ πολλών από τους ακτιβιστές, ιδίως του τουρκικού πλοίου. Όπως στις διαδηλώσεις, έτσι κι εδώ δεν αρκεί να δηλώσεις τα πιστεύω σου· πρέπει να μπορείς και να ελέγξεις προβοκατόρικες συμπεριφορές, που θα τινάξουν τα πάντα στον αέρα. Καθόλου δεν αποκλείω κάποιοι απ' αυτούς που άρχισαν τις μαγκιές εναντίον των Ισραηλινών, με τα γνωστά αποτελέσματα, να ήταν πράκτορες της ΜΙΤ, όπως έχει ειπωθεί ήδη, όπως καθόλου δεν αποκλείω ανάμεσα στους μπαχαλάκηδες και στους δολοφόνους της Μαρφίν να ήταν ασφαλίτες. Το έχουμε δει το παιχνίδι και στη Γερμανία και στην Ιταλία και στη Ρωσία παλιά και παντού.

Προ μηνών έγινε στο Σύνταγμα εκδήλωση διαμαρτυρίας για το διωγμό που υφίστανται οι Κόπτες στην Αίγυπτο. Τι είδους ακτιβιστές ήταν εκεί; Τρεις κι ο κούκος, κι όλοι του εθνικιστικού και αντιμουσουλμανικού χώρου. Κι όμως, οι διώξεις εναντίον των Κοπτών είναι πραγματικές. Η επιλεκτικότητα λοιπόν ως προς την εκδήλωση αγανάκτησης και αλληλεγγύης είναι τόσο μεγάλη, που καταλύει μέσα μου κάθε αυθορμητισμό. Πόσοι νιώθουν εξίσου αλληλέγγυοι προς όλους τους αδίκως διωκόμενους, αναρχικούς, αριστερούς, δεξιούς, χριστιανούς, μουσουλμάνους, άθεους, άσχετους, όλων των εθνικοτήτων; Και πόσο ισομερώς μοιράζονται τα φώτα της δημοσιότητας και τη σφύζουσα αγανάκτηση οι διάφορες χώρες, οι διάφοροι λαοί, οι διάφορες κατοχές; Πόσο πολύ έχουν ασχοληθεί οι αραβικές χώρες με την κατοχή της Κύπρου, πέρα από τα γνωστά ψηφίσματα;

Περί σιωνισμού: ο σιωνισμός είναι οργανική ιδεολογία· δεν την κατασκεύασαν οι Βρετανοί. Όπως δε οι Βρετανοί άρχισαν να στηρίζουν τους Σιωνιστές από το 1916 και μετά, έτσι και οι Άραβες στήριξαν τους Παλαιστίνιους το '48, το '67, το '73. Απλά, πόλεμος πάντων πατήρ...τους μεν δούλους εποίησε τους δε ελευθέρους. Να ζητήσουμε κι εμείς να επιστρέψουν όλοι οι Έλληνες πρόσφυγες στις εστίες τους στην Τουρκία (και αντιστρόφως; )

"Μα, τους πήρανε τη γη". Για να βρούμε μια εποχή όπου κάποιος δεν πήρε τη γη κάποιου άλλου, θα πρέπει να πάμε πίσω στον πρώτο εποικισμό των homini, πριν ακόμα από τις σφαγές των sapientes επί των Neanderthalensis. Μα και τότε ακόμα, μπορεί οι πρώτοι άνθρωποι να κατηγορηθούν για ειδητισμό! Άντε βγάλε άκρη. Ο χρόνος καθιερώνει την κατοχή, την απαλλοτρίωση. Το κρίσιμο θέμα στο Παλαιστινιακό είναι: ποιον ευνοεί η παράταση της κατοχής; τους Παλαιστίνιους ή τους Ισραηλινούς; Οι ακραίοι και των δύο πλευρών προφανώς πιστεύουν πως η παράταση τους ευνοεί, πράγμα που όμως δεν μπορεί να ισχύει και για τους δύο. Εγώ νομίζω πως σε βάθος χρόνου οι Ισραηλινοί είναι χαμένοι. Αλλά και να ικετέψουν για ειρήνη, δύσκολα θα τους παραχωρηθεί, παρά τις δεσμεύσεις του Αραβικού Συνδέσμου, ο οποίος κι αυτός νιώθει το έδαφος να κινείται κάτω απ' τα πόδια του (και γι' αυτό ακριβώς επιζητεί την ειρήνευση με το Ισραήλ).

"Χαμάς δημοκρατικά εκλεγμένη, 'whether we like it or not' ": Αν στην Τουρκία εκλεγόταν δημοκρατικά μια κυβέρνηση που δήλωνε ανοιχτά ότι επιδιώκει την καταστροφή της Ελλάδας, πώς θα έπρεπε να αντιδράσει η Ελλάδα, αν υποθέσουμε ότι είχε τη δυνατότητα να αντιδράσει; Όταν ο γερμανικός λαός εξέλεξε δημοκρατικά το Ναζιστικό Κόμμα, ποια έπρεπε να είναι η αντίδραση των άλλων κρατών της Ευρώπης; ποια ήταν στην πράξη η αντίδρασή τους; και ποια ήταν τα αποτελέσματα τελικά, 6 χρόνια αργότερα; So much so για το "σεβασμό των δημοκρατικά εκλεγμένων κυβερνήσεων". Άλλωστε, και ο κ. Λίμπερμαν δημοκρατικά εκλεγμένος είναι. Το δε Ισραήλ έχει το δημοκρατικότερο εκλογικό σύστημα, εκείνο που ευαγγελίζεται από το 1974 η Αριστερά στην Ελλάδα: απλή αναλογική, και μάλιστα όλη η χώρα είναι μια εκλογική περιφέρεια, αν δεν κάνω λάθος. Οπότε, σεβασμός παρακαλώ στις επιλογές του ισραηλινού λαού!


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 6, 2010)

Και μια υποσημείωση: σύμφωνα με την Κύπρια ευρωβουλευτή, Ελένη Θεοχάρους, πράκτορες της τουρκικής ΜΙΤ επέβαιναν στο στόλο. Καταγγελία πολύ σοβαρή, καλό θα ήταν να ξέραμε πού τη στηρίζει, αλλά διόλου απίθανη, ειδικά με τα νέα δεδομένα της Τουρκίας.

Edit: τώρα είδα ότι το είχε ήδη ποστάρει ο Dr7x: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=68793&postcount=49


----------



## nickel (Jun 6, 2010)

Εξαιρετικό, διαφωτιστικό και αφόρητα νηφάλιο το σχόλιό σου, Costas. 

Δύο ανούσιες παρατηρήσεις: (α) _ειδισμός_ είναι η πρόταση για τον _speciesism_.
(β) Η προσωπική μου αντίρρηση σε κάποια σχόλια για τη Marfin ήταν η ταχύτητα με την οποία κάποιοι θέλησαν να τονίσουν τις ευθύνες του Βγενόπουλου, όχι η ταχύτητα με την οποία έσπευσαν να αναζητήσουν τρόπους «να προστατεύονται οι εργαζόμενοι της ζώνης του πυρός».

Κάτι που με τρόμαξε στην περιγραφή του δημοσιογράφου του Σκάι, του Άρη Χατζηστεφάνου (που δεν την παρακολούθησα με προσοχή), ήταν όταν μίλησε για πλήρη εκφασισμό της κοινωνίας του Ισραήλ, πράγμα που μου ζωγράφισε μια εικόνα του γενικευμένου μαύρου. Για κανέναν δεν θα ήθελα να το πιστέψω αυτό.

Άκουσα τον δημοσιογράφο να λέει αμέσως μετά ότι οι Ισραηλινοί πίστευαν ότι οι Τούρκοι ακτιβιστές είχαν σκοτωθεί μεταξύ τους επειδή έτσι τους το παρουσίασαν τα ΜΜΕ του Ισραήλ. Εκεί άρχισα να χαλαρώνω. Είναι δυνατόν να τους τάισαν τέτοιο κουτόχορτο και να το μάσησαν; Δεν έχει φτάσει το διαδίκτυο στο Ισραήλ;

Προτίμησα τελικά να επικεντρωθώ στα στοιχεία για τη σημερινή κατάσταση στη Γάζα, από την Guardian. Λένε πολλά.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 6, 2010)

Κώστα, συγχαρητήρια για το σχόλιό σου.


> Όσο για τις κραυγές του Ερντογάν περί κρατικής τρομοκρατίας, τι να πεις... Μιλάνε κι οι Τούρκοι για κρατική τρομοκρατία! μιλάνε κι οι Τούρκοι για εκτελέσεις αμάχων! μιλάνε κι οι Τούρκοι για απηνείς διώξεις εναντίον άλλων λαών μέσα στη χώρα τους ή σε κατεχόμενα εδάφη... Χα! Πόσα χρόνια έχουν περάσει από τότε που κάτι Τούρκοι στρατιώτες σκότωσαν πολίτες επειδή τόλμησαν να σκαρφαλώσουν σ' έναν ιστό σημαίας; Μέγα έγκλημα, μα την αλήθεια! Πόσα χρόνια διαρκεί η κατοχή της Κύπρου; Πόσα χρόνια διαρκεί η εξόντωση του ελληνικού στοιχείου στην Τουρκία; Πόσα χρόνια σφάζουν Κούρδους, κυνηγάνε Αρμένηδες, ξεκληρίζουν Ρωμιούς, εκτελούν δημοσιογράφους; Η Τουρκία έγινε αίφνης θιασώτις των ανθρώπινων δικαιωμάτων; Όταν βλέπω το τουρκικό κράτος να χρησιμοποιεί τους θανάτους των ακτιβιστών για να προωθήσει τις γεωπολιτικές του επιλογές, κουμπώνομαι διπλά και τρίδιπλα, και δεν μπορώ απλώς να καταδικάσω τη βαρβαρότητα του Ισραήλ, δεν μπορώ να κλείσω τα μάτια στην πλεκτάνη που εξυφαίνεται, στην εργαλειοποίηση των θανάτων. Άραγε ποια είναι η θέση των τουρκικών αριστερών μη ισλαμιστικών οργανώσεων για όλ' αυτά;


Ειδικά αυτή η παράγραφος λες και βγήκε κατευθείαν μέσα απ' το μυαλό μου.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 6, 2010)

45 εκατοστά είναι η απόσταση περίπου που πρέπει να έχει κανείς από την οθόνη του υπολογιστή του. Δηλαδή, ένα μπράτσο μακριά. Αυτό δεν είναι πανικός, εκτός κι αν αυτός που πυροβόλησε ήταν πρεσβύωπας, οπότε εντάξει.


----------



## anef (Jun 6, 2010)

Costas said:


> Ωστόσο, πέρα από την ηθική αγανάκτηση, παραμένει το κεντρικό πολιτικό ερώτημα: αν ονειρευτούμε (γιατί περί ονείρου πρόκειται) ότι το Ισραήλ λέει "δεχτείτε το δικαίωμά μας να έχουμε δικό μας κράτος, χωρίς επιστροφή των προσφύγων του '48, και _ταυτόχρονα_ εμείς αποχωρούμε απ' όλα τα εδάφη που κατακτήσαμε το 1967", η απάντηση της Χαμάς ποια θα ήταν;



Η απάντηση της Χαμάς ενδεχομένως να ήταν «όχι». Εικάζω όμως ότι οι Παλαιστίνιοι των κατεχόμενων θα το σκέφτονταν διπλά και τριπλά και πολύ πιθανόν να πίεζαν την Χαμάς να δεχτεί. Αυτά, όμως, είναι καθαρές εικασίες. 

Η ουσία για μένα βρίσκεται σ' αυτό ακριβώς που λες «ηθική αγανάκτηση». Θα έλεγα εγώ, ένα ηθικό δίλημμα. Όχι μόνο για την κατάσταση στη Γάζα, αλλά για τη συνολική κατάσταση. Υπάρχει ελπίδα για ειρηνική συμβίωση αν δεν αναγνωριστούν οι αδικίες; Αν δεν γίνει μια μίνιμουμ προσπάθεια να αποκατασταθούν οι άνθρωποι που αδικήθηκαν; Αν δεν αποφασίσουμε τελικά τι ήταν και τι εξακολουθεί να είναι δίκαιο και τι άδικο; 

Η ίδια η σύσταση του Ισραήλ βασίστηκε σε μια μεγάλη αδικία: η διεθνής κοινότητα έλαβε υπόψη της τη μια πλευρά, το Ισραήλ, δεν μπήκε όμως στον κόπο να ρωτήσει την άλλη. Είναι σαν να ιδρύεται σήμερα κράτος των Ρομά στην Ινδία χωρίς να ρωτηθούν οι Ινδοί κάτοικοι. Φυσικά αυτό έγινε σ' ένα πλαίσιο αποικιοκρατικής αντίληψης από την πλευρά των μεγάλων δυνάμεων. Αυτό όμως δεν σημαίνει τίποτα. Οι παλιές αποικιοκρατικές δυνάμεις αποσύρθηκαν από τα παλιά εδάφη τους, δεν έμειναν εκεί επειδή «ο χρόνος καθιερώνει την κατοχή, την απαλλοτρίωση». Οι Παλαιστίνιοι, λοιπόν, αντιμετωπίστηκαν σαν μέρος της πανίδας και της χλωρίδας της περιοχής και αυτό εξακολουθεί να είναι άδικο, όπως άδικη θα ήταν και η κατοχή της Ελλάδας από τους Γερμανούς αν εξακολουθούσε να ισχύει μέχρι σήμερα. Το επιχείρημα δε ότι το Ισραήλ υποστηρίχθηκε από τις μεγάλες δυνάμεις, αλλά οι Παλαιστίνιοι από τους Άραβες, απλώς έτυχε οι Ισραηλινοί να υπερισχύσουν και να γίνουν οι «κακοί», δεν λύνει κανένα ζήτημα. Ακόμα κι αν υπερίσχυαν οι Άραβες και οι Παλαιστίνιοι, πάλι ο αγώνας τους δίκαιος θα ήταν.

Η αδικία, όμως, δεν σταμάτησε εκεί: το Ισραήλ εκδίωξε μεγάλο μέρος του πληθυσμού των Παλαιστινίων από την πατρίδα τους. Σύμφωνα με τον ισραηλινό ιστορικό Ilan Pappé, 'The plan [της «μεταφοράς» των Παλαιστινίων, όπως ονόμαζαν αυτό το σχέδιο οι Ισραηλινοί] decided upon on 10 March 1948, and above all its systematic implementation in the following months was a clear-cut case of an ethnic cleansing operation, regarded under international law today as a crime against humanity.' Σύμφωνα με απόφαση των Ηνωμένων Εθνών τον Δεκέμβριο του 1948, το Ισραήλ θα έπρεπε να επιτρέψει στους πρόσφυγες να γυρίσουν στα σπίτια τους. Το Ισραήλ έγινε μέλος των Ηνωμένων Εθνών με την προϋπόθεση σεβασμού αυτής της απόφασης (Απόφαση 194), η οποία φυσικά ποτέ δεν τηρήθηκε. (Αντίθετα, η πολιτική αυτή εφαρμόστηκε όλα τα επόμενα χρόνια και εφαρμόζεται μέχρι και σήμερα, όχι μόνο με στρατιωτικά αλλά και με διοικητικά και οικονομικά μέτρα.)

Μήπως όμως το Ισραήλ έδειξε αργότερα κάποια δείγματα αλλαγής στάσης; Το 1967 κατέλαβε κι άλλα εδάφη, τη Δυτική Όχθη, την ανατολική Ιερουσαλήμ, τη Γάζα. Ήταν όλα αυτά αντίδραση στην αντίσταση των Παλαιστινίων; Τα κείμενα των Σιωνιστών προ του '48 δείχνουν ότι αυτή ήταν η πρόθεσή τους εξ αρχής. Να πάρουν αυτά που θα τους έδιναν τα Ηνωμένα Έθνη τότε, και να εξαπλωθούν όσο μπορούσαν μετά, «μεταφέροντας» τους Παλαιστίνιους, λύνοντας έτσι αυτό που οι ίδιοι ονόμαζαν και ονομάζουν «δημογραφικό πρόβλημα». Κατέχουν τα εδάφη, αλλά δυστυχώς μαζί μ' αυτά έχουν και τους πληθυσμούς, οι οποίοι αρνούνται να εξαερωθούν. 

Ποια είναι η σημερινή κατάσταση; Πέρα από τους πολύ περισσότερους νεκρούς που θρηνούν καθημερινά οι Παλαιστίνιοι, η ζωή τους στα κατεχόμενα βασίζεται σε περίπου 5000 διαφορετικές στρατιωτικές εντολές που έχει εκδώσει το κράτος του Ισραήλ. "Α Palestinian cannot work, travel, study, tend crops, transport goods, dig for water, start a business, obtain medical care or even visit relatives in the next town, without obtaining the appropriate permission from the Israeli authorities. And beyond that, her life is subject to an ever-changing and unpredictable web of curfews, checkpoints, roadblocks, ditches, walls, fences, closures, whose very randomness helps keep Palestinians off-balance" [Saree Makdisi, Palestine Inside Out, 2008]. Και οι Παλαιστίνιοι που είναι ισραηλινοί πολίτες (στο καθαυτό Ισραήλ), δηλ. το 20% περίπου των κατοίκων του κράτους του Ισραήλ με βάση το 1948; Τα σπίτια τους εξακολουθούν και σήμερα να κατεδαφίζονται όποτε το θέλει η ισραηλινή κυβέρνηση, πολλά απ' τα χωριά τους δεν υπάρχουν καν στον χάρτη, τα δικαιώματά τους καταπατούνται καθημερινά, είναι από κάθε άποψη πολίτες δεύτερης κατηγορίας. 

Οι Ισραηλινοί; Είχαν και έχουν κι εκείνοι θύματα, αντιμετωπίζουν κι εκείνοι τον φόβο, όχι όμως γιατί είναι Εβραίοι (αν και το σημερινό μίσος κάνει δύσκολη τη διάκριση), αλλά λόγω ακριβώς της πολιτικής που ακολούθησαν όλα αυτά τα χρόνια στο κράτος του Ισραήλ και λόγω της κατοχής. Αυτοί επιβλήθηκαν με τη δύναμη των όπλων στην περιοχή, αυτοί έχουν τη μεγαλύτερη ευθύνη. Είναι αυτό μεροληψία; Θα ήμουν μεροληπτική αν έλεγα ότι οι Ινδιάνοι στην Αμερική είχαν δίκιο όταν και όσο αντιστάθηκαν στους ευρωπαίους κατακτητές; Είναι μεροληψία το να είσαι υπέρ των Ελλήνων όταν τους επιτέθηκαν οι Ιταλοί; Υπέρ των Τούρκων όταν τους επιτέθηκαν οι Έλληνες;

Δίκαιη λύση; Κατά τη γνώμη μου ένα κράτος με ισραηλινούς και παλαιστίνιους πολίτες, με ίσα δικαιώματα, με ειρηνική συμβίωση. Πώς θα επιτευχθεί; Με συνολική αλλαγή πλεύσης του κράτους του Ισραήλ, αποδοχή του γεγονότος ότι οι Παλαιστίνιοι είναι άνθρωποι όχι πανίδα που πρέπει ή να δολοφονείται ή να μεταφέρεται αλλού. Πλήρης αλλαγή πλεύσης της Χαμάς, αποδοχή του γεγονότος ότι το Ισραήλ υπάρχει, οι Εβραίοι κάτοικοί του ήρθαν για να μείνουν. Πώς θα γίνει αυτό; Υποθέτω με τους τρόπους που περιέγραφες πιο πάνω. Πίεση από τους ίδιους τους πολίτες του Ισραήλ, πίεση από τους Παλαιστίνιους προς τη Χαμάς, πίεση από τη διεθνή κοινότητα. 

Για το τουρκικό κράτος δεν σχολιάζω, συμφωνώ σε όλα.



Costas said:


> "Χαμάς δημοκρατικά εκλεγμένη, 'whether we like it or not' ": Αν στην Τουρκία εκλεγόταν δημοκρατικά μια κυβέρνηση που δήλωνε ανοιχτά ότι επιδιώκει την καταστροφή της Ελλάδας, πώς θα έπρεπε να αντιδράσει η Ελλάδα, αν υποθέσουμε ότι είχε τη δυνατότητα να αντιδράσει; Άλλωστε, και ο κ. Λίμπερμαν δημοκρατικά εκλεγμένος είναι.



Μα το πρόβλημα δεν εντοπίζεται εκεί. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι οι εγκληματίες της ισραηλινής κυβέρνησης ονομάζονται «δημοκρατικό κράτος», ενώ η Χαμάς «τρομοκρατική οργάνωση». Δύο δημοκρατικά εκλεγμένοι εγκληματίες ή θα χαρακτηρίζονται ακριβώς έτσι, ή και οι δύο «δημοκράτες», ή και οι δύο «τρομοκράτες». Διαλέξτε.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 6, 2010)

anef said:


> Η ίδια η σύσταση του Ισραήλ βασίστηκε σε μια μεγάλη αδικία: η διεθνής κοινότητα έλαβε υπόψη της τη μια πλευρά, το Ισραήλ, δεν μπήκε όμως στον κόπο να ρωτήσει την άλλη. Είναι σαν να ιδρύεται σήμερα κράτος των Ρομά στην Ινδία χωρίς να ρωτηθούν οι Ινδοί κάτοικοι.



Υπενθύμιση: εβραϊκός πληθυσμός υπήρχε στα εν λόγω εδάφη ήδη από πολύ καιρό πριν. Αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι η ίδρυση ενός νέου κράτους στην περιοχή είναι πολύ δύσκολη υπόθεση και επηρεάζει πολλούς και σίγουρα κάποια πλευρά θα αισθάνεται (και ίσως θα είναι από μια άποψη αδικημένη). Δες όμως τι γίνεται και με τους Κούρδους στην Τουρκία. Η ύπαρξη ενός εθνικού εβραϊκού κράτους ήταν απόλυτη ανάγκη. Αυτό δεν μπορεί να το αμφισβητήσει κανείς. Από εκεί και πέρα, και οι μεν και οι δε έχουν υποφέρει και αδικηθεί. Οι συνέπειες του πολέμου. Το ζήτημα πλέον δεν είναι τι έγινε στο παρελθόν, αλλά τι γίνεται τώρα. 

Όσον αφορά τους δύο τρομοκράτες, έχω την εντύπωση ότι αν οι ισλαμιστές γίνουν πιο διαλλακτικοί (γιατί δεν είναι) και δεχτούν να κάτσουν στο τραπέζι για να βρεθεί από κοινού λύση θα αλλάξει και το Ισραήλ τη στάση του. Για μένα ΑΥΤΗ είναι η ουσία του προβλήματος ΤΩΡΑ. Όλα τα άλλα ισοδυναμούν με δηλώσεις του τύπου να πάρουμε πίσω την Κωνσταντινούπολη ή να φύγουν οι Τούρκοι από τα κατεχόμενα.


----------



## anef (Jun 6, 2010)

Άρθρο του ιστορικού Ilan Pappé που αναφέρω και πιο πάνω, στην εφημερίδα Independent. 

One would have thought that Israel's drastic decline in international reputation would prompt new thinking by its leaders. But the responses to the attack on the flotilla in the past few days indicate clearly that there is no hope for any significant shift in the official position. A firm commitment to continue the blockade, and a heroes' welcome to the soldiers who pirated the ship in the Mediterranean, show that the same politics would continue for a long time. 
This is not surprising. The Barak-Netanyahu-Avigdor Lieberman government does not know any other way of responding to the reality in Palestine and Israel. *The use of brutal force to impose your will and a hectic propaganda machine that describes it as self-defence, while demonising the half-starved people in Gaza and those who come to their aid as terrorists, is the only possible course for these politicians.* The terrible consequences in human death and suffering of this determination do not concern them, nor does international condemnation. 
The real, unlike the declared, strategy is to continue this state of affairs. As long as the international community is complacent, the Arab world impotent and Gaza contained, Israel can still have a thriving economy and an electorate that regards the dominance of the army in its life, the continued conflict and the oppression of the Palestinians as the exclusive past, the present and future reality of life in Israel. The US vice-president Joe Biden was humiliated by the Israelis recently when they announced the building of 1,600 new homes in the disputed Ramat Shlomo district of Jerusalem, on the day he arrived to try to freeze the settlement policy. But his unconditional support now for the latest Israeli action makes the leaders and their electorate feel vindicated. 
It would be wrong, however, to assume that American support and a feeble European response to Israeli criminal policies such as one pursued in Gaza are the main reasons for the protracted blockade and strangulation of Gaza. *What is probably most difficult to explain to readers around the world is how deeply these perceptions and attitudes are grounded in the Israeli psyche and mentality*. And it is indeed difficult to comprehend how diametrically opposed are the common reactions in the UK, for instance, to such events to the emotions that it triggers inside the Israeli Jewish society. 
The international response is based on the assumption that more forthcoming Palestinian concessions and a continued dialogue with the Israeli political elite will produce a new reality on the ground. *The official discourse in the West is that a very reasonable and attainable solution is just around the corner if all sides would make one final effort: the two-state solution. 
Nothing is further from the truth than this optimistic scenario. The only version of this solution that is acceptable to Israel is the one that both the tamed Palestine Authority in Ramallah and the more assertive Hamas in Gaza could never ever accept. It is an offer to imprison the Palestinians in stateless enclaves in return for ending their struggle. 
Thus even before one discusses either an alternative solution – a single democratic state for all, which I support – or explores a more plausible, two-state settlement, one has to transform fundamentally the Israeli official and public mindset. This mentality is the principal barrier to a peaceful reconciliation in the torn land of Israel and Palestine*.

Όλο το άρθρο εδώ.

@Ambrose: στις αρχές του 20ου αι. όταν άρχισαν να καταφθάνουν μαζικότερα Εβραίοι στο Ισραήλ βάσει του σιωνιστικού σχεδίου, οι άραβες Παλαιστίνιοι ήταν το 93% του πληθυσμού των εδαφών που οι σιωνιστές ήθελαν να μετατρέψουν σε εβραϊκό κράτος [Πηγή: Palestine Inside Out, βλ. παραπάνω]. Το σίγουρο είναι ότι οι Εβραίοι είχαν δικαίωμα να ζουν όπου θέλουν χωρίς κανένας να τους πειράζει. Το αν είχαν δικαίωμα να ιδρύσουν ένα κράτος χωρίς να ρωτήσουν αυτούς που το κατοικούν, θα μου επιτρέψεις να διαφωνήσω (Εξάλλου διαφωνούσαν και πολλοί Εβραίοι τότε: το συμπέρασμα μιας επιτροπής ραββίνων από τη Βιέννη που επισκέφτηκε την περιοχή στα τέλη του 19ου αι. έγραφε σε επιστολή της: 'The bride is beautiful, but she is married to another man'. Πηγή: ίδια). 

@Costas: το ερώτημα στο οποίο αναφερόμουν είναι το εξής: Αν οι Ισραηλινοί, όπως δήλωσαν, περίμεναν ειρηνική αντίσταση από τους επιβάτες του τουρκικού πλοίου και αιφνιδιάστηκαν, πανικοβλήθηκαν και άρχισαν να πυροβολούν δεξιά κι αριστερά, τότε σίγουρα δεν ήξεραν ότι πάνω στο πλοίο υπήρχαν «τρομοκράτες», όπως επίσης δήλωσαν. Αν ήρεραν ότι υπήρχαν «τρομοκράτες», τότε σίγουρα δεν μπορεί να αιφνιδιάστηκαν. Θα έπρεπε να περιμένουν όχι μόνο αντίσταση με καδρόνια, αλλά και με όπλα. Άρα, γιατί πανικοβλήθηκαν;


----------



## Elsa (Jun 6, 2010)

Συγχαρητήρια για το σχόλιό σου, anef! 
Δεν θα μπορούσα να τα γράψω καλύτερα, οπότε, προσυπογράφω.



anef said:


> [...]Η ίδια η σύσταση του Ισραήλ βασίστηκε σε μια μεγάλη αδικία: η διεθνής κοινότητα έλαβε υπόψη της τη μια πλευρά, το Ισραήλ, δεν μπήκε όμως στον κόπο να ρωτήσει την άλλη. Είναι σαν να ιδρύεται σήμερα κράτος των Ρομά στην Ινδία χωρίς να ρωτηθούν οι Ινδοί κάτοικοι. Φυσικά αυτό έγινε σ' ένα πλαίσιο αποικιοκρατικής αντίληψης από την πλευρά των μεγάλων δυνάμεων. Αυτό όμως δεν σημαίνει τίποτα. Οι παλιές αποικιοκρατικές δυνάμεις αποσύρθηκαν από τα παλιά εδάφη τους, δεν έμειναν εκεί επειδή «ο χρόνος καθιερώνει την κατοχή, την απαλλοτρίωση». Οι Παλαιστίνιοι, λοιπόν, αντιμετωπίστηκαν σαν μέρος της πανίδας και της χλωρίδας της περιοχής και αυτό εξακολουθεί να είναι άδικο, όπως άδικη θα ήταν και η κατοχή της Ελλάδας από τους Γερμανούς αν εξακολουθούσε να ισχύει μέχρι σήμερα. Το επιχείρημα δε ότι το Ισραήλ υποστηρίχθηκε από τις μεγάλες δυνάμεις, αλλά οι Παλαιστίνιοι από τους Άραβες, απλώς έτυχε οι Ισραηλινοί να υπερισχύσουν και να γίνουν οι «κακοί», δεν λύνει κανένα ζήτημα. Ακόμα κι αν υπερίσχυαν οι Άραβες και οι Παλαιστίνιοι, πάλι ο αγώνας τους δίκαιος θα ήταν.
> [...]
> Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι οι εγκληματίες της ισραηλινής κυβέρνησης ονομάζονται «δημοκρατικό κράτος», ενώ η Χαμάς «τρομοκρατική οργάνωση». Δύο δημοκρατικά εκλεγμένοι εγκληματίες ή θα χαρακτηρίζονται ακριβώς έτσι, ή και οι δύο «δημοκράτες», ή και οι δύο «τρομοκράτες». Διαλέξτε.



Στο μυαλό μου έχουν κολλήσει από μέρες, οι εικόνες της γερμανικής κατοχής στην Ελλάδα όπως τις θυμάμαι από τα συγκλονιστικά σκίτσα του Φωκίωνα Δημητριάδη και οι ομοιότητες με τις φωτογραφίες από την Παλαιστίνη είναι τρομαχτικές. Πώς μπορεί να μην το βλέπει κάποιος αυτό;

Προ ημερών έλαβα ένα μέιλ που παρουσιάζει σε φωτογραφίες, τις ομοιότητες μεταξύ όσων υπέφεραν οι Εβραίοι από τους Ναζί και όσων υφίστανται σήμερα οι Παλαιστίνιοι από τους Ισραηλινούς. 
Μπορείτε να το δείτε εδώ.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 6, 2010)

anef said:


> Το αν είχαν δικαίωμα να ιδρύσουν ένα κράτος χωρίς να ρωτήσουν αυτούς που το κατοικούν, θα μου επιτρέψεις να διαφωνήσω



Εδώ πέρα όμως υπάρχει ένα οξύμωρο. Πώς πιστεύεις εσύ ότι θα μπορούσαν να ιδρύσουν ένα σύγχρονο κράτος. Και πού; 



anef said:


> Αν οι Ισραηλινοί, όπως δήλωσαν, περίμεναν ειρηνική αντίσταση από τους επιβάτες του τουρκικού πλοίου και αιφνιδιάστηκαν, πανικοβλήθηκαν και άρχισαν να πυροβολούν δεξιά κι αριστερά, τότε σίγουρα δεν ήξεραν ότι πάνω στο πλοίο υπήρχαν «τρομοκράτες», όπως επίσης δήλωσαν. Αν ήρεραν ότι υπήρχαν «τρομοκράτες», τότε σίγουρα δεν μπορεί να αιφνιδιάστηκαν. Θα έπρεπε να περιμένουν όχι μόνο αντίσταση με καδρόνια, αλλά και με όπλα. Άρα, γιατί πανικοβλήθηκαν;



Η μαρτυρία του Καναδού που έχω παραθέσει παραπάνω και η αλληλουχία των γεγονότων, καθώς και η παρουσία Τούρκων πρακτόρων στο Mavi Marmara, απαντά στα παραπάνω ερωτήματα. Αρχικά, προσπάθησαν δις να αποβιβαστούν χωρίς τη χρήση βίας, αλλά οι επιβαίνοντες τους εμπόδισαν και τους έριξαν σε μια φυλακή. Η τρίτη ήταν η φαρμακερή, καθώς προφανώς η αποστολή τους ήταν να σταματήσουν το σπάσιμο του αποκλεισμού πάση θυσία. Η παρουσία στελεχών των τουρκικών μυστικών υπηρεσιών εξασφάλισε ότι θα γινόταν το μακελειό που απαιτούσε η Τουρκία.


----------



## SBE (Jun 6, 2010)

Costas, είπες αυτό που σκεφτόμουν, ειδικά αυτό που επεσήμανε η Αλεξάνδρα. Η εθελοτυφλία των ακτιβιστών είναι ένας από τους λόγους που κάποιοι είναι εναντίον του ακτιβισμού. Φυσικά δεν μπορούμε να απαιτούμε από έναν ακτιβιστή να γίνεται χίλια κομμάτια, κάποιο ζήτημα θα είναι πιο κοντά στα ενδιαφέροντά του και με αυτό θα ασχοληθεί. Όμως πως ιεραρχούνται τα ζητήματα που χρειάζονται την προσοχή μας; Και πως χειραγωγούνται οι ΜΚΟ; 

Σχετικά με το κράτος του Ισραήλ, όπως ανέφερε κι ο Αμβρόσιος, υπήρχε ισχυρή εβραϊκή παρουσία στην περιοχή από τις αρχές του 20ου αιώνα. Εναλλακτική λύση που ζητάει ο Αμβρόσιος; Όσο κι αν ακούγεται απίθανο σήμερα, υπήρχε εναλλακτική πρόταση με πολλούς υποστηρικτές για ίδρυση εβραϊκού κράτους σε προϋπάρχουσα, πολύ καλά οργανωμένη εβραϊκή περιοχή, στη Θεσσαλονίκη. 

Πίσω στο ζήτημα, άκουσα τη συνέντευξη του Χατζηστεφάνου που μας παραπέμπει ο Αμβρόσιος (προσπερνώντας τα συντακτικά και λεξιλογικά λάθη του μια που υποτίθεται ότι μίλαγε απροετοίμαστος) και η φράση που μου ήρθε στο μυαλό για τον πρώην ανταποκριτή στην Κωνσταντινούπολη ήταν: gone native. Τα έχει αυτά η παραμονή στη Βασιλεύουσα.


----------



## SBE (Jun 6, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Η παρουσία στελεχών των τουρκικών μυστικών υπηρεσιών εξασφάλισε ότι θα γινόταν το μακελειό που απαιτούσε η Τουρκία.



Ή ότι δεν θα έβγαινε καμιά απόφαση να γυρίσουν πίσω αν τα έβρισκαν σκούρα.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 6, 2010)

SBE said:


> Σχετικά με το κράτος του Ισραήλ, όπως ανέφερε κι ο Αμβρόσιος, υπήρχε ισχυρή εβραϊκή παρουσία στην περιοχή από τις αρχές του 20ου αιώνα. Εναλλακτική λύση που ζητάει ο Αμβρόσιος; Όσο κι αν ακούγεται απίθανο σήμερα, υπήρχε εναλλακτική πρόταση με πολλούς υποστηρικτές για ίδρυση εβραϊκού κράτους σε προϋπάρχουσα, πολύ καλά οργανωμένη εβραϊκή περιοχή, στη Θεσσαλονίκη.



Πολύ ενδιαφέρον. Θεσσαλονίκη, η μητέρα του Ισραήλ. Πάντως, εγώ πιστεύω ότι πάντα θα ήθελαν να γυρίσουν στη Γη του Ισραήλ. Προφανώς, επειδή η ιδέα για τον άλφα ή βήτα λόγο δεν έπιασε, ξεκίνησε η μαζική τους αποχώρηση για τα πάτρια εδάφη με αποκορύφωμα τα γεγονότα του Β' Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου; Κάποιος που ξέρει περισσότερα ιστορικά στοιχεία για το ζήτημα ίσως να μας διαφωτίσει.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 7, 2010)

Απίστευτο!

*Με στολίσκο κατά της τουρκικής κατοχής στην Κύπρο απαντούν οι Ισραηλινοί*

_Στολίσκος με «οργισμένους» Ισραηλινούς, που θα ζητούν να σταματήσει η τουρκική κατοχή στην βόρεια Κύπρο και να επανενωθεί το νησί υπό την κυπριακή κυβέρνηση, πρόκειται να ξεκινήσει την ερχόμενη εβδομάδα από το Ισραήλ, σύμφωνα με δημοσίευμα της ισραηλινής εφημερίδας Jerusalem Post.

Με την ένταση μεταξύ Τουρκίας και Ισραήλ να κορυφώνεται, ειδικότερα μετά τη γνωστοποίηση ότι οι 9 νεκροί ακτιβιστές του «Στόλου της «Ελευθερίας» είναι Τούρκοι, οι ομάδα των «οργισμένων Ισραηλινών», όπως αναφέρει η εφημερίδα, επιθυμεί να δώσει τη δική της απάντηση στην Τουρκία στην προσπάθεια της περασμένης εβδομάδας να σπάσει ο αποκλεισμός της Γάζας. 
_


----------



## SBE (Jun 7, 2010)

Εισακούστηκε ο Costas που αναρωτιόταν αν οι ακτιβιστές ασχολούνται καθόλου με το κυπριακό.
_Αν όντως γίνει κάτι τέτοιο τελικά, εγώ θα πιάσω θέση με ποπκόρν στο χέρι και θα γελάω. _


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 7, 2010)

Εγώ πάλι ανησυχώ γιατί η στάση Ερντογάν μυρίζει μπαρούτι (μακάρι να διαψευσθώ).


----------



## anef (Jun 8, 2010)

Για την τουρκική οργάνωση ΙΗΗ αντιγράφω από εδώ τα συμπεράσματα: 

- Οι κατηγορίες για σχέσεις της IHH με την τρομοκρατία στηρίζονται σε μια αναξιόπιστη δημοσίευση ενός αναξιόπιστου «ερευνητή» (ο θεός να τον κάνει).
- Μέχρι κι οι ΗΠΑ δεν θεωρούν επαρκή τα σχετικά στοιχεία και γι’ αυτό δεν έχουν θέσει εκτός νόμου την οργάνωση, ούτε την έχουν σε λίστα τρομοκρατικών οργανώσεων.
- Η απλοποίηση «Freedom Flotilla = προβοκάτσια της Τουρκίας» είναι απλά γελοία, εκ του πονηρού και προπαγανδιστική. Η Free Gaza έχει ξεκινήσει τις αποστολές με πλοία από τον Αύγουστο του 2008, πάντα υπό την αιγίδα της.
- Δεν είναι απίθανο να υπήρχαν (ή και να υπάρχουν) μέλη της IHH που να είχαν κάποιες σχέσεις με τρομοκρατικές οργανώσεις (το τι ακριβώς σημαίνει «σχέσεις» είναι άλλο θέμα). Από αυτό, μέχρι το να χαρακτηρισθεί «ανθρωπιστική βιτρίνα» τρομοκρατικών οργανώσεων, υπάρχει τεράστια απόσταση και μηδενικά στοιχεία.
- Για τον Ι. Μάζη, ό,τι και να πούμε είναι λίγο. Όταν βλέπετε τέτοιους καθηγητάρες να παίρνουν σβάρνα τα ΜΜΕ για να πουν την «εξειδικευμένη» γνώμη τους, να κρατάτε μικρό καλάθι. Συνήθως όσο πιο τηλε-μαϊντανός είναι κάποιος ακαδημαϊκός, τόσο πιο αναξιόπιστος είναι κι απλά επιδιώκει προσωπική προβολή.

Εξάλλου, οι ίδιοι οι Ισραηλινοί από τη μια μιλάνε για τρομοκράτες, αναφερόμενοι συνολικά στο τουρκικό πλοίο (π.χ. συγκρίνοντάς το με το ιρλανδικό που ήταν «ειρηνικό») και άρα σε όλους τους 500 και βάλε επιβάτες του, κι από την άλλη (μέχρι χτες τουλάχιστον) λέγανε πως 4 άτομα (όχι από αυτά που σκότωσαν) έχουν σχέσεις με την τρομοκρατία (μια δικηγόρος αμερικανίδα, ένας αμερικανός ακτιβιστής και δύο Τούρκοι, ο ένας εκ των οποίων είναι μέλος της ΙΗΗ) χωρίς φυσικά να παρουσιάζουν κανένα στοιχείο. Υποθέτω βασίζονται στις μυστικές υπηρεσίες τους. Πάλι καλά, οι Αμερικανοί έκαναν ολόκληρο πόλεμο για τα υποτιθέμενα πυρηνικά του Σαντάμ βασιζόμενοι στις μυστικές υπηρεσίες, υποτίθεται. Διαβάζοντας αυτό το άρθρο της Guardian http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2010/jun/06/israel-youtube-gaza-flotilla θυμήθηκα τον Μπους που έκανε πλάκα και σερνόταν στα τέσσερα στο οβάλ γραφείο, κάνοντας πως ψάχνει τα πυρηνικά του Σαντάμ. Ο ίδιος κυνισμός κι εδώ. 

(Και τα δύο λινκ, μέσω Δύτη των Νιπτήρων από το ιστολόγιο του sarant)


----------



## anef (Jun 8, 2010)

Κι ένα άρθρο του Γιούρι Άβνερυ («Σκότωσε έναν Τούρκο και πάρε μια ανάσα»), που ξεκινά κάνοντας έναν παραλληλισμό της πρόσφατης απόπειρας για σπάσιμο του αποκλεισμού της Γάζας με παρόμοια απόπειρα από το πλοίο «Έξοδος 1947» (από radicaldesire).


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 8, 2010)

anef said:


> Για την τουρκική οργάνωση ΙΗΗ αντιγράφω από εδώ τα συμπεράσματα:
> 
> - Οι κατηγορίες για σχέσεις της IHH με την τρομοκρατία στηρίζονται σε μια αναξιόπιστη δημοσίευση ενός αναξιόπιστου «ερευνητή» (ο θεός να τον κάνει).
> - Μέχρι κι οι ΗΠΑ δεν θεωρούν επαρκή τα σχετικά στοιχεία και γι’ αυτό δεν έχουν θέσει εκτός νόμου την οργάνωση, ούτε την έχουν σε λίστα τρομοκρατικών οργανώσεων.
> ...



Καταρχήν, δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο μπορούμε να πάρουμε στα σοβαρά ένα μάλλον άθλιο site όπως το "Λες Μαλακίες: ανελέητο σαφάρι κοτσάνας" από το οποίο παραθέτεις. Όσο για τον καθηγητή Ι. Μάζη, τα credentials και η σκέψη του είναι γνωστά (μεταξύ άλλων είναι από τους καλύτερους ισλαμολόγους στην Ελλάδα). Αντιθέτως, τίποτα δεν είναι γνωστό για τα credentials του κάθε trashy site που βγαίνει και λέει τα δικά του. Αλλά δεν χρειάζεται να είναι κανείς ισλαμολόγος και καθηγητής για να ερμηνεύσει τις δηλώσεις Ερντογάν. Είναι γνωστές και μιλάνε από μόνες τους. Χρόνο να τις αναλύσω διεξοδικά δεν έχω, αλλά πιστεύω ότι ο οποιοσδήποτε σκεπτόμενος άνθρωπος μπορεί να το κάνει για τον εαυτό του. Τέλος υπενθυμίζω ότι τα περί πρακτόρων τα είπε -μεταξύ άλλων- Κύπρια ευρωβουλευτής και όχι καμιά τυχαία.


----------



## nickel (Jun 8, 2010)

Το όνομα ενός ιστότοπου δεν θα είναι ο λόγος που θα δεχτούμε ή θα απορρίψουμε την εγκυρότητα μιας επιχειρηματολογίας, ιδιαίτερα αν κρίθηκε αξιόλογη από άλλο μέλος. Μπορούμε να διαβάσουμε αρκετά για την οργάνωση IHH και στην Wikipedia, αλλά ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι πολλοί αμφισβητούν σε μεγάλο βαθμό την εγκυρότητα των Δυτικών μέσων σε σχέση με το Ισραήλ και τη Χαμάς.

Ωστόσο, οι προθέσεις της IHH, ακόμα κι αν ήταν οι χειρότερες, δεν χρωματίζουν αρνητικά τις προθέσεις των υπολοίπων της αποστολής. Αν έπαιξαν προβοκατόρικο ρόλο, είναι μια σημαντική ψηφίδα στο μωσαϊκό του επεισοδίου. Αλλά το όλο επεισόδιο είναι μια μικρή ψηφίδα σε μια τεράστια ιστορία που δεν την κρίνουμε και δεν θα κριθεί από λεπτομέρειες, αλλά από το άθροισμα των ψηφίδων.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 8, 2010)

nickel said:


> Το όνομα ενός ιστότοπου δεν θα είναι ο λόγος που θα δεχτούμε ή θα απορρίψουμε την εγκυρότητα μιας επιχειρηματολογίας, ιδιαίτερα αν κρίθηκε αξιόλογη από άλλο μέλος.



Θα με συγχωρέσετε Nickel, αλλά θα διαφωνήσω. Το όνομα ενός ιστοτόπου είναι η περσόνα του, η εικόνα του και αυτό που δηλώνει προς τα έξω ότι είναι. Παρόλα αυτά θα δεχόμουν ευχαρίστως να παραβλέψω τα φαινόμενα και να επικεντρωθώ στην αξία και την ουσία των όσων λέει, αν υπάρχει ουσία κάπου. 

Ο συγκεκριμένος όμως πουθενά δεν τεκμηριώνει τα όσα λέει παρά πετάει αφορισμούς δεξιά κι αριστερά και επιχειρεί να απαξιώσει καθηγητές πανεπιστήμιου χαρακτηρίζοντάς τους "τηλεμαϊντανούς" (από πού κι ως πού; ) Αυτά δε χωρίς καμία τεκμηρίωση. Οπότε αν θέλει να τον πάρουμε στα σοβαρά, ας φροντίσει να τεκμηριώνει και να είναι λίγο πιο προσεκτικός σ΄αυτά που λέει. 

Υ.Γ. Κι επίσης πουθενά στον συγκεκριμένο δεν είδα επιχειρηματολογία. Μόνο αφορισμούς.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 9, 2010)

Εεε, μήπως έχουμε απωλέσει την μπάλα, λίγο; Το θέμα δεν είναι το κατά πόσο στέκουν ή όχι οι κατηγορίες για "σχέσεις με την τρομοκρατία" των Τούρκων ή των όποιων συμμετεχόντων στην αποστολή. [Εξάλλου, με τα σημερινά δόγματα της "μηδενικής ανοχής" και της τρομο-υστερίας που κυριαρχούν, βλέπουμε να ποινικοποιείται και η σκέψη, και η πρόθεση. Δεν είναι τυχαίοι, άλλωστε, κάτι κατά παραγγελία όροι σαν το "παρυφές της τρομοκρατίας" (βολικό να μην υπάρχουν ξεκάθαρα όρια, έτσι;)]
Το θέμα είναι -όποια άποψη και να έχετε για το παλαιστινιακό- ότι το Ισραήλ πραγματοποίησε μία πράξη που κατά το διεθνές δίκαιο χαρακτηρίζεται ως πειρατεία, στα διεθνή ύδατα. Μπορούσε, εάν ήθελε, να σταματήσει τον στόλο. Να τον ακινητοποιήσει. Να συλλάβει, αν θέλετε, τους ακτιβιστές, μόλις αυτοί εισέρχονταν στα χωρικά του ύδατα. Αλλά όχι. Όχι. 70 ναυτικά μίλια έξω από το Ισραήλ κάνουν απόβαση οι Ράμπο. Που "πανικοβάλλονται" κιόλας! Ναι. Σαν τις παρθένες-πολεμίστριες των γιαπωνέζικων μάνγκα, με όπλο την αρετή και τις πολεμικές ιαχές τους _"Ζαχαρένια καρδιά, χτύπαααα!!" _ πέσαν, μες τη μαύρη νύχτα πάνω στα κεφάλια των τρομοκρατών Τούρκων. *Προτού * εκδηλωθεί το έγκλημα. Με την πρόθεση και μόνο. Στο όνομα της ασφάλειας. Εύγε!

ΥΓ: Κάμποσο καιρό πριν, σε όλη την Ευρώπη, μυστικές πτήσεις μετέφεραν φυλακισμένους σε μυστικές φυλακές. Στο όνομα της ασφάλειας.


----------



## nickel (Jun 9, 2010)

oliver_twisted said:


> Το θέμα είναι -όποια άποψη και να έχετε για το παλαιστινιακό- ότι το Ισραήλ πραγματοποίησε μία πράξη που κατά το διεθνές δίκαιο χαρακτηρίζεται ως πειρατεία, στα διεθνή ύδατα.


Καλησπέρα. Το 'χω πει και πιο πάνω (εδώ, σε άλλο νήμα, δεν θυμάμαι πια) ότι αυτό μπορεί να είναι σημαντικό στο πλαίσιο της διεθνούς νομιμότητας, των διεθνών δικαστηρίων, όχι όμως στην ηθική βάση των πραγμάτων. Θα ήμασταν πιο επιεικείς στην κρίση μας αν τα ίδια γίνονταν μέσα στα χωρικά ύδατα του Ισραήλ;

Από το «που πανικοβάλλονται κιόλας», περνάς σε μια διαφορετική πτυχή των γεγονότων, την οποία ένα αμερόληπτο διεθνές δικαστήριο με όλα τα στοιχεία στη διάθεσή του θα μπορούσε να κρίνει, αλλά εμείς εδώ και οι άλλοι παρακάτω τα κρίνουμε ο καθένας με την ιδεολογική του σκευή και τις ευαισθησίες του, οπότε αποκλειόμαστε εκ προοιμίου από το δικαστήριο που έλεγα. Αν υπάρχει.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 9, 2010)

oliver_twisted said:


> Μπορούσε, εάν ήθελε, να σταματήσει τον στόλο. Να τον ακινητοποιήσει. Να συλλάβει, αν θέλετε, τους ακτιβιστές, μόλις αυτοί εισέρχονταν στα χωρικά του ύδατα. Αλλά όχι. Όχι. 70 ναυτικά μίλια έξω από το Ισραήλ κάνουν απόβαση οι Ράμπο.



Μα νομίζω ότι προσπάθησε να σταματήσει το στόλο. Επίσης, τον είχε προειδοποιήσει πολλάκις. Όχι; Επίσης, από νομικής απόψεως είναι αμφισβητήσιμο κατά πόσο παραβίασε το διεθνές δίκαιο. Νομικός δεν είμαι, αλλά από αυτά που διάβασα αυτό που έκανε το Ισραήλ μπορεί να γίνει -βάσει του διεθνούς δικαίου- σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις. Φυσικά, οι απόψεις διίστανται με το Ισραήλ να υποστηρίζει τις πράξεις του βάσει του San Remo Manual και τους άλλους να λένε ότι αυτό που έκανε είναι παράνομο.

Να ένα ωραίο αρθράκι που αφορά τα νομικά του ζητήματος και το παιχνίδι της Τουρκίας και θέτει τα πράγματα στη σωστή τους προοπτική.


----------



## Elsa (Jun 9, 2010)

anef said:


> Κι ένα άρθρο του Γιούρι Άβνερυ («Σκότωσε έναν Τούρκο και πάρε μια ανάσα»), που ξεκινά κάνοντας έναν παραλληλισμό της πρόσφατης απόπειρας για σπάσιμο του αποκλεισμού της Γάζας με παρόμοια απόπειρα από το πλοίο «Έξοδος 1947» (από radicaldesire).



Πολύ ενδιαφέρον, ειδικά επειδή γράφεται από "μέσα".


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 9, 2010)

@ Nickel: 
Φυσικά και η βία (και πόσο μάλλον η αιματοχυσία) δεν δικαιολογείται με κανέναν τρόπο, ακόμα και αν τα γεγονότα είχαν συμβεί μέσα στα χωρικά ύδατα. Το ότι το Ισραήλ προέβει σε πράξη πειρατείας σε διεθνή ύδατα, χωρίς δηλαδή να βρίσκεται στην ανάγκη να υπερασπίσει την επικράτειά του, δείχνει ότι ήταν αποφασισμένο να σταματήσει με κάθε τρόπο τους ακτιβιστές, ακόμα και χύνοντας αίμα. 
Τονίζω επίσης την πραγματοποίηση του γεγονότος στα διεθνή ύδατα, γιατί την στιγμή που έγινε *δεν είχε συντελεστεί καμία παράβαση*. 
Όσο για το αν οι πεζοναύτες πανικοβλήθηκαν ή όχι, (παρόλο που δεν πιστεύω ότι το πάνοπλο, άρτια εκπαιδευμένο επίλεκτο σώμα των ισραηλινών πεζοναυτών μπορεί να τα βρει σκούρα από κάποιες δεκάδες ακτιβιστές, όσο λυσσαλέοι και αν είναι) θεωρώ ότι δεν αποτελεί δικαιολογία. Ένα κράτος -και κατά συνέπεια και τα σώματα επιβολής της τάξης, από την αστυνομία μέχρι τον στρατό- οφείλει να σέβεται τα ανθρώπινα δικαιώματα και την ανθρώπινη ζωή πάνω απ'όλα. Εάν ήθελε να σταματήσει τους ακτιβιστές, μπορούσε να τους εμποδίσει να πλησιάσουν το λιμάνι, να το αποκλείσει ή οτιδήποτε άλλο εκτός από αυτήν την *πολεμική επιχείρηση* σε καιρό ειρήνης και χωρίς να δέχεται οποιαδήποτε απειλή. 

@Ambrose:
Για το αν προσπάθησε να σταματήσει τους ακτιβιστές, η απάντησή μου είναι, όπως και πιο πάνω, θα μπορούσε να αποκλείσει το λιμάνι. Πού θα έδεναν τόσα πλοία; Ο αποκλεισμός είχε ξανασπάσει, αλλά με καΐκια.Προτίμησαν λοιπόν μια επικίνδυνη πολεμική επιχείρηση, που ήταν σίγουρο ότι θα είχε νεκρούς.

Όσο για το διεθνές δίκαιο, είναι από τους πιό πρόσφατους και τους πιο συγκεχυμένους κλάδους του δικαίου. Δεν υπάρχει ένα επίπεδο δικαιοδοσίας, ούτε δεσμευτικοί νόμοι. Επαφείεται η τήρησή του σε διεθνείς οργανισμούς και δικαστήρια, μόνιμα ή έκτακτα -που ούτε και αυτά είναι δεσμευτικά για όλους. Δυστυχώς ο ισχυρός της ημέρας καθορίζει τους όρους του παιχνιδιού και απολαμβάνει καθεστώς ατιμωρησίας. Δεν ισχυρίζομαι ότι είμαι ειδική, αλλά το καθεστώς των διεθνών υδάτων, τουλάχιστον, καθώς και οι κανονισμοί που διέπουν τις νηοψίες, είναι από τους πιο σαφείς του διεθνούς δικαίου. Προσωπικά, λοιπόν, πιστεύω ότι δεν είχαν κανένα δικαίωμα να κάνουν αυτό που έκαναν, παρεκτός και αν στο πλοίο ήταν ο Βελζεβούλ με τα 9 τάγματα της Κολάσεως, με εμπροσθοφυλακή τους 4 καβαλάρηδες της Αποκάλυψης να σέρνουν βόμβες μαζικής καταστροφής! 

Κλείνοντας, θέλω να ζητήσω συγγνώμη αν ανέβασα τους τόνους. Δεκτές όλες οι απόψεις απ'όλους και ειδικά από το φόρουμ αυτό. Καλό βράδυ και καλή συνέχεια!


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 9, 2010)

oliver_twisted said:


> Δυστυχώς ο ισχυρός της ημέρας καθορίζει τους όρους του παιχνιδιού και απολαμβάνει καθεστώς ατιμωρησίας.



Δεν είναι ζήτημα ισχυρού της ημέρας, αλλά ζητημάτων πολύ ευρύτερων. Όλα τα άλλα απλά δεν βλέπουν το context (και ως μεταφραστές ξέρουμε πολύ καλά τι σημαίνει αυτό). Παρεμπιπτόντως, σύμφωνα με το San Remo Manual είχαν δικαίωμα να επέμβουν. Και ο αποκλεισμός του λιμανιού δεν γινόταν.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 9, 2010)

Και ένα πολύ ενδιαφέρον άρθρο του καθηγητή Γιάννη Μάζη όσον αφορά την κατάσταση. Επειδή είναι μεγάλο, σταχυολογώ:

_"Παρόλα αυτά, οφείλω να επαναλάβω ότι στο ηθικό πεδίο, η Κυβέρνηση Νετανιάχου οφείλει να δεχθεί ότι ο αποκλεισμός ενός πληθυσμού 1, 4 εκ. κατοίκων σε 36τχμ. με πολλαπλές στερήσεις αποτελεί αποκρουστική κατάσταση και καταδικάζεται ασυζητητί! Ο αποκλεισμός αυτός πρέπει κατεπειγόντως να αρθεί για τα καλώς νοούμενα συμφέροντα του Παλαιστινιακού Λαού, του Ισραηλινού Λαού και των εθνών της Μεσογείου και της Ευρύτερης Μέσης Ανατολής. Αυτό, όμως, δεν είναι νομικής τάξεως πρόβλημα και πάντως δεν μπορεί να επιλυθεί από έναν εθνικό δρώντα με την «αξιοπιστία της Τουρκίας», ειδικά σε θέματα ανθρωπίνων δικαιωμάτων και ελευθεριών! Αλήθεια, με εκείνον τον Οτσαλάν στο Ιμραλί, τι να γίνεται;"__

_


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 13, 2010)

Με το συγκεκριμένο ζήτημα καταπιάνεται και ο σημερινός Ιός. Και δεν λέω, ωραία όλα αυτά που λέει, αλλά η ουσία και το καυτό ερώτημα (το οποίο αποφεύγει) παραμένουν: _"Θέλει [αυτή η προβοκάτσια] ... να μετατρέψει την Τουρκία σε ηγέτιδα δύναμη του αραβομουσουλμανικού κόσμου κατ' ακολουθίαν με το νταβουτογλιανό δόγμα περί νεο-οθωμανικής Τουρκίας;"_


----------



## Elsa (Jun 16, 2010)

*Mark Steel: Of course, they were asking for it*
από τον Independent

_It's time the Israeli government's PR team made the most of its talents, and became available for hire. Then whenever a nutcase marched into a shopping mall in somewhere like Wisconsin and gunned down a selection of passers-by, they could be on hand to tell the world's press "The gunman regrets the loss of life but did all he could to avoid violence." Then various governments would issue statements saying "All we know is a man went berserk with an AK 47, and next to him there's a pile of corpses, so until we know the facts we can't pass judgement on what took place."

To strengthen their case the Israelis have released a photo of the weapons they found on board, (which amount to some knives and tools and wooden sticks) that the naive might think you'd expect to find on any ship, but the more astute will recognise as exactly what you'd carry if you were planning to defeat the Israeli army. It's an armoury smaller than you'd find in the average toolshed in a garden in Cirencester, which goes to show the Israelis had better destroy Cirencester quickly as an essential act of self-defence.

It's a shame they weren't more imaginative, as they could have said "We also discovered a deadly barometer, a ship's compass, which could not only be frisbeed at someone's head but even had markings to help the assailant know which direction he was throwing it, and a set of binoculars that could easily be converted into a ray-gun."

That would be as logical as the statement from the Israeli PM's spokesman – "We made every possible effort to avoid this incident." Because the one tiny thing they forgot to do to avoid this incident was not send in armed militia from helicopters in the middle of the night and shoot people. I must be a natural at this sort of technique because I often go all day without climbing off a helicopter and shooting people, and I'm not even making every possible effort. Politicians and commentators worldwide repeat a version of this line. They're aware a nation has sent its militia to confront people carrying provisions for the desperate, in the process shooting several of them dead, and yet they angrily blame the dead ones. One typical headline yesterday read "Activists got what they wanted – confrontation." It's an attitude so deranged it deserves to be registered as a psychosis, something like "Reverse Slaughter Victim Confusion Syndrome".

Israel and its supporters claim that Viva Palestina, made up of people who collect the donated food, cement and items for providing basic amenities such as toilets, and transport them to Gaza, wanted the violence all along. Because presumably they must have been thinking "Hezbollah couldn't beat them, but that's because unlike us they didn't have a ballcock and several boxes of plum tomatoes".

One article told us the flotilla was full of "Thugs spoiling for a confrontation", and then accused them of being "Less about aid and more about PR. Indeed, on board was Swedish novelist Henning Mankell." So were they thugs or about PR? Did they have a thugs' section and a PR quarter, or did they all muck in, the novelist diverting the soldiers with his characterisation while the thugs attacked them with a lethal spirit level?

But some defenders of Israel are so blind to what happens in front of them there's nothing at all they wouldn't jump to defend. Israel could blow up a cats home and within five minutes they'd be yelling "How do we know the cats weren't smuggling semtex in their fur for Hamas?"

If this incident had been carried about by Iran, or anyone we were trying to portray as an enemy, so much condemnation would have been spewed out it would have created a vast cloud of outrage that airlines would be unable to fly through.

But as it's Israel, most governments offer a few diplomatic words that blame no one, but accept the deaths are "regrettable". They might as well have picked any random word from the dictionary, so the news would tell us "William Hague described the deaths as 'hexagonal'", and a statement from the US senate said "It's all very confusing. In future let's hope they make every effort to avoid a similar incident."_


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 16, 2010)

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δικαιολογίες του τύπου "ο στολίσκος μετέφερε όπλα" και τα σχετικά είναι καθαρά για PR και μηντιακή κατανάλωση.


----------

